# Benefit cosmetics



## aerials (Sep 25, 2006)

Seems like no one ever talks about Benefit on here and on MUA, the general consensus seems to be that Benefit is all fancy packaging and not high quality stuff.

I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit?


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Ive only tired a few things from them... I was highly disapointed with georgia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but id really like to try dr feelgood and Lemon aide


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 25, 2006)

Dandelion is my must have, I use it all the time. 

Moon Beam is quite nice but doesn't blend well with alot of foundations imo. 

Their eye-shadows are awful if used with no primer. For the price you can get much better. 

Lip-glosses are pretty nice, Kiss Me has been a fave of mine for years.

Bluff Dust is a waste of money, useless you like looking cakey and yellow!

Get Bent mascara is the worst mascara I have ever tried in my life!!!!!! (anyone else used this????).

BadGal lash is ok but again you can get better for the money. 

The plumping lip stuff makes a nice base but no plumping effect on my lips.

Benetint is quite nice on lips with a bit of clear gloss over (I have the pocketpal and quite like it) but it's not spectacular.

The Playsticks are so limited in colours meaning you have very little chance of getting a good match and they'ew not great quality but ok. Same with the concealer.

ERM... ok I've said enough...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 25, 2006)

I've liked the Playsticks (I use it as a spot treatment vs. all over) and lipstick. I have yet to try anything else.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 25, 2006)

i use to use playsticks foundation but it becomes flakey after a while and also many of their shades come off orange 

thier pigments SUCK dont try them i own 1 and its not worth the money plus the container comes open and spills all over the place when i travel. grrrrrr


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 25, 2006)

I LOOOVE BADGAL LASH! I cant stress this enough LoL its just my fav mascara!<3

I also wanna try Boi-ing =)~


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 25, 2006)

I like high beam, we had a benefit training at work and i got to play with everything and it was awesome. get even powder is really good, it's low in talc, anti bacterial, and has milled chamomille and tea trea oil in it.  bummer about benefit is that their shades are limited, but the rep said they're working on expanding their shades because a lot of people like their products but can't use them because they don't match.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

I like High Beam & a l/e blush called "You got some Nirvana" from a few years back.  Everything else has been a disaster.  I totally wasted my money on You Rebel tinted moisterizer and Benetint.  Omg, I do not understand why Benetint was so highly regarded by magazines, I found it to be a really bizarre shade and awkward to apply.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 25, 2006)

benetint isnt very hard to apply, but the color is almost too sheer.  most clients only use it on the lips because it doesn't show up on them.  i prefer Lorac Sheer Wash Cheek/Lip stain in Sheer Emotion, BEAUTIFUL shade of red on both the lips and cheeks.  It's a bit runny and thats why most don't like it, but it's no runnier than benetint.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't tried anything but I really want the Dandelio blush. Everything seems too dark for my skin, blush wise and it seems to look like a light enough colour.


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

I always stock High Beam, Moonbeam and Hollywod Glo in my kit. I use Bad Gal lash on myself and I also like Bathina 'Gettin' Steamy' bubble bath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I _would _stock She-laq and Benetint in my kit as well, but they're so monsterously expensive that I can't justify having them. Ben Nye liquid fixative and Lip & Cheek Stain from The Body Shop do well enough in their place at a quarter of the cost.

Re: Get Bent - it's Bad Gal mascara in a different container with an angled brush-head. That's it - there's absolutely no difference between the two.


----------



## Ascella (Sep 28, 2006)

I have only the Dandelion blush, it gives a very natural colour and healthy glow.


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm, I bought their Realness of Concealness palette and just about everything does nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(High Beam is the loveliest thing, though. And Benetint is just a beautiful colour, though as blush, it sucks. And as a lipstain, it just isn't worth paying Australian retail.)


----------



## aerials (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_Hmm, I bought their Realness of Concealness palette and just about everything does nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(High Beam is the loveliest thing, though. And Benetint is just a beautiful colour, though as blush, it sucks. And as a lipstain, it just isn't worth paying Australian retail.)_

 
Everyone I ask about the Realness of Concealness palette seems to be disappointed with it!
To be honest though, I'm just lemming it because I really want High Beam and to try out all of the other products though. Do you think I should just scrap the palette and go for a full-sized High Beam instead?


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 3, 2006)

*Aerials,* I would definitely recommend just going for the High Beam. It's pretty, cheaper and probably the best damn thing in that teeny, tiny, itsy little box.  The Bo-ing reveals more than it conceals, the Lemon-Aid I didn't even touch (I don't have much redness) the Ooh La Lift is pretty much pointless and the lip plump was okay. I prefer my lipvenom. The 'concealer-lip' look was slightly off-putting.

I do love High Beam though, so I'd just go for a big bottle. I'm wanting to trade in my own Concealness for some High Beam and maybe a pigment sample, now that you mention it


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Seems like no one ever talks about Benefit on here and on MUA, the general consensus seems to be that Benefit is all fancy packaging and not high quality stuff.

I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like Benefit. I own quite a bit of their products. Benefit is my "morning rush" makeup.I use their products to primarily look AWAKE. Hahaha... I'm an NC42 so You Rebel Tinted Moisturizer works well on me. It evens out my skintone and gives a nice healthy glow. Benetint shows up on me ok. It gives me just the little bit of color I need to keep me from looking dead. Lemon-Aid is excellent for evening out my eyelids and it doesn't crease. I just got Boi-ing Concealer. That stuff is my FRIEND. It covers surprisingly well IMO. I had to retire my MAC concealer for it. She-Laq is great for not only sealing your make-up, but also to tame your brows and keeping 'em in place. I personally prefer Hollywood Glo to High/Moon Beam.


----------



## macluver (Oct 3, 2006)

I was very disappointed with Georgia. It showed up orange on me! But I really like the Gilded eye pencil. And I didn't notice any difference with Dr Feel Good. But I did try Dallas, and that was really pretty.


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 4, 2006)

The products I've used so far and like are Eye Bright pencil to lighten my undereye area, Benetint for the quick rosy complexion (especially after a night of partying!) and Kiss Me gloss. 

The one thing I didn't like was the it stick. 

I'd like to try Dallas, eyecon and speedbrow. Anyone care to share their thoughts on these?


----------



## aerials (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I like Benefit. I own quite a bit of their products. Benefit is my "morning rush" makeup.I use their products to primarily look AWAKE. Hahaha... I'm an NC42 so You Rebel Tinted Moisturizer works well on me. It evens out my skintone and gives a nice healthy glow. Benetint shows up on me ok. It gives me just the little bit of color I need to keep me from looking dead. Lemon-Aid is excellent for evening out my eyelids and it doesn't crease. I just got Boi-ing Concealer. That stuff is my FRIEND. It covers surprisingly well IMO. I had to retire my MAC concealer for it. She-Laq is great for not only sealing your make-up, but also to tame your brows and keeping 'em in place. I personally prefer Hollywood Glo to High/Moon Beam._

 
wow, I just killed my lemming for the Realness of Concealness palette since everyone keeps telling me how bad it is... but you seem to have resurrected my lemming for it again! the only things that didn't really interest me in the palette were the Lemon-Aid and Boi-ing, but now it sounds like they're pretty awesome!


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 6, 2006)

They have some decent stuff but i HATE their packaging!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

i think their Playsticks are nice. i can't afford Benefit stuff...even MAC is a stretch ha. but i've used their Playsticks at the counter, and i thought it was some good stuff. i also got a sample of their banana nut face scrub (not sure what it was called) but it was really good! gave me similar results to St. Ive's Apricot Scrub, but with a little less dryness afterwards. 

when i've got some money saved up, i'm hoping to get Georgia and Dandelion...i want those SO bad!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 10, 2006)

Also, Dr. Feelgood kinda balls off if you use it on top of foundation. It's good to use underneath instead, almost like a primer.

Some Kinda Gorgeous..well unless you're pretty light skinned, dont' get suckered into this.  They claim it works on "almost all" skintones, and it really doesnt.  I got one in gratis which doesn't work for me, so i gave it to my mother, it doesn't work on her either lol, and everybody else that got one gave it back lol we gave them out as raffle prizes at our event.  They suck.

You Rebel would be a good tinted moisturizer if it didn't oxidize so easily; we're constantly having to switch out an almost brand new, full tester every week because it turns bright orange.  They might wanna reconsider the aluminum tube it comes in.

She Laq is good, but pricey.

Brow-Zings are amazing for their price. 

The only things i like are Get Even, Brow Zings, a few glosses and BadGal Lash.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 11, 2006)

I use she-laq for my eyebrows (since the tails seem to disappear after awhile).

the realness of concealness is OKAY.  Not awesome, not totally bad, but okay.  The concealer is pretty good, but I have to warm it up between my fingers before using it.  The lemon aid is okay as well, but didn't do too much for me,  I'm an Asian NC30 and it's really pale looking on me.  I don't have a use for oh la lift.  High beam works fine too, but in the morning, I don't really have time to mess around with it.

bad girl was awesome, but too pricey.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Is the Maybe Baby body cream worth the price?


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Also, Dr. Feelgood kinda balls off if you use it on top of foundation. It's good to use underneath instead, almost like a primer.

Some Kinda Gorgeous..well unless you're pretty light skinned, dont' get suckered into this.  They claim it works on "almost all" skintones, and it really doesnt.  I got one in gratis which doesn't work for me, so i gave it to my mother, it doesn't work on her either lol, and everybody else that got one gave it back lol we gave them out as raffle prizes at our event.  They suck.

You Rebel would be a good tinted moisturizer if it didn't oxidize so easily; we're constantly having to switch out an almost brand new, full tester every week because it turns bright orange.  They might wanna reconsider the aluminum tube it comes in.

She Laq is good, but pricey.

Brow-Zings are amazing for their price. 

The only things i like are Get Even, Brow Zings, a few glosses and BadGal Lash._

 
How pale would you say you would have to be to get some kinda gorgeous to work?

My sister was given one, but its too pale on her, so shes sending it to me. Im much paler than her, shes an NC30 in the select spf, and Im an NC20 - NC15 depending on if I have had any sun.

Hopefully its ok on me because Im skint and need something to even my skin out.


----------



## xsparkage (Oct 18, 2006)

I love benefit F.Y.Eye as a base.. soo good :]


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 

 
_How pale would you say you would have to be to get some kinda gorgeous to work?

My sister was given one, but its too pale on her, so shes sending it to me. Im much paler than her, shes an NC30 in the select spf, and Im an NC20 - NC15 depending on if I have had any sun.

Hopefully its ok on me because Im skint and need something to even my skin out._

 
I'm pretty sure it would work for you.  it works on "most" skintones.  it depends on how you apply it.  Some people make the mistake of applying it heavily all over the same way they would apply foundation; it's not meant for that.  it's a faker, it's not supposed to leave any color on the skin.  my mom is NC45 and she wears it to touch up her liquid foundation, and by applying it very lightly, it looks great on her.


----------



## LadyD (Oct 19, 2006)

*Benefit*

*I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Ok sorry I'm new & don't know how to quote LOL.  Anyway...I hope that I can help you inquiring ladies out as I own damn near the whole Benefit line  

I'll start with the dislikes, since there's few of those: 
Some Kinda Gorgeous...This is basically You Rebel in a greasy, pressed version.  I bought it, tried it twice, returned it promptly.  Went to a Benefit Botique to get my lashes tinted & they did my make up after...used Some Kinda Gorgeous.  Felt like a grease bag all day & my skin is actually quite dry.  No coverage at all. 

You Rebel...again, skip it if you don't enjoy looking like said grease bag.  OR, you will want to top it off with a powder like MAC Blot or Benefit's Get Even 

FY Eye eye shadow base...ok product.  Doesn't hold shadows like UDPP does, but the plus side is that it doesn't give you crepey eye like UDPP can, and you can use all textures over it, unlike UDPP. 

I guess I'm one of the few, but I absolutely love the Realness of Concealness kit.  Great way to try out some fabulous products.  The Lemon Aid is great especially for a shadow free day.  High Beam is a must have for me, Boi-ing is HG concealer.  Ohh La Lift is just ok.  I wouldn't purchase the full sized one.  The Lip Plump makes a nice base, but I don't see any plumping action.  Again would not repurchase, but nice to have the little bottle around. 

Playsticks foundation...LOVE it.  It is described as powder, concealer, and foundation in one.  Blends great, pretty decent range of shades, and doesn't break out my uber sensitive skin. 

Georgia & Dandelion are so pretty but just did not show up on me & I'm NW20 in winter & NW30 in Summer. 

Dallas on the other hand is major HG for me.  I do not leave the house without wearing this. 

In Summer Hoola is also MAJOR HG for me.  Combos well with Dallas. 

The Gloss, Her Glossiness, Big Magic, and Prom glosses ...great texture & scent, no gross taste (which I hate about a lot of other brands) and great color selection.  Scent is a bit on the strawberryish side, not overpowering.  Not sticky or tacky feeling. 

Color Plump pencils.  FYI these are NOT meant to plump instantly like products like Too Faced Lip Injection & the like.  They are meant to gradually fill out lips over time.  That being said, Hey Sailor is an HG color for me.  

Hi Neighbor mask...great product, helps even out the oily t-zone area in my face.  Small bottle for the price but lasts a long time. 

Honey Snap Out Of It scrub...HG for me, can be used as a scrub OR mask.  More hydrating than the Pineapple scrub.  

Dear John moisturizer...Sales Associate at Benefit Botique told me it holds 100x it's weight in water, and I feel it lives up to that claim.  Fabulous for my uber sensitive skin & also helped reduce some redness. 

Have several lipsticks...I like the texture & the color selection.  Very wearable. 

Get Even powder...sucks there's only 3 shades but again, MAC Blot doesn't come in many shades.  Get Even worked better for me (MAC broke me out).  Get Even also conceals redness & can give up to a medium coverage.  

Valley Of The Stars (Holiday 2006 kit) contains: 
White gold eyeshadow, Tequila gold eyeshadow, High Beam, Moon Beam, Her Glossiness gloss.  Love the entire kit.  Can't say one bad thing about it. 

The Weather Girl...very pretty kit, I do love the lip creams, although I do wish the shadows had a bit more pigment or oomph to them. 

Dallas Holiday 2006 palette.  Love the pink & mocha shadows, as well as the lip creams.  Dallas again is HG for me...but I don't think the plum shade of lip cream looks to great with the 2 eyeshadows in the kit.  I mix the 2 together & it looks nice. 

High Brow...tricky to use as it doesn't always blend nice.  IMO you pretty much need to have THE perfect brow for it to work nicely. 

Brow Zings...great product, liked it better than Smashbox Brow Tech because the wax is pigmented and then you finish it off with the setting powder, so it's reverse how you put Smashbox on.  Looks great on most people...however, the color didn't look right on me & can be difficult to use if you need to create shape to your brow.  If they're pretty much perfectly sculpted & you just want to shade them in...this is a good product. 

Bathina Gettin Steamy body wash..HG for me but not everyone loves the scent.  Very rich lather. 

Wondermitt...HG for me.  Great to use before self tanner applications. 

Bathina Touch Me Then Try To Leave Cream...Also HG for me.  Very moisturizing.  Great scent (IMO anyway). 

Maybe Baby perfume spray & powder compact...Great everyday flirty scent (it's white blossoms) so not overpowering.  I detect a hint of peach, but it's not candy sweet.  Flirty & cute but when I want sexy I reach for my Lancome Hypnose.  

Show Offs...I love these.  Similar to MAC pigments but they are duochrome effect.  Curtain Call is spectacular to check out...royal blue with flashes of pink & purple.  Miss Moon is gorgeous white with gold flashes.  Mint Julep is minty green with gold flashes.  High Roller is another HG...coppery shimmer.  

Speed Brow...great to set brows.  I use this after my MAC brow pencil.  Keeps my brows tamed & in place without looking like they've been gel'd to your face. 

Eye Kohls...I've only tried Royale (royal purple) and its gorgeous, made my green eyes pop.  Comes with a nice smudger thing on the opposite end.  

Mr. Frosty...Shimmery sheer white pencil.  Nice as liner or as brow hilight...or even all over eye for shadow (or shadow base).  Definitely a lot nicer than it looks or sounds.  I thought it was just a plain white pencil for about 3 years.  Then I finally played with it. 

Bad Gal Lash...Nice product.  Sometimes the brush can be a bit much for me though. 

Get Bent...my favorite.  Better than Bad Gal, IMO.  I've been told by Sephora SA's that it is the same as Bad Gal, when in fact the SA's in the actual Benefit Botique as well as the Benefit counter at my Macy's have said that is a false statement.  The formulations are very different...although they both share the same coal black color.  

Eye Bright...HG for me.  Benefit SA taught me to make a shape like this < on inner eye, then blend.  Then make 3 "kitty whiskers" or like a fishy tail on the outer corner and blend.  POOF....instant fresh eye for me.  Like I got a great 10 hour sleep when I really only had like...3.  

IT Stick.  Only comes in 1 shade.  WAY too light on me & nowhere near as nice as Boi-Ing concealer.  

Glamazon...crap.  Absolute crap.  No pigment.  SA had to put 3 layers on me at NW20 and still could not tell it was on me. 

Benetint on the other hand, LOVE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have all 3 products..Pocket Pal, Benetint, and Benetint Balm.  Gorgeous rosy (not red like you just sucked on a popsicle) sheen.  I like to layer a stain of the Benetint on lips, then top with the balm.  

Sandal Scandal...nice enough product, love that it smells like the rest of the Bathina/Maybe Baby products...but overpriced when I can get an AHA foot cream from Avon for like $5.  I regret this purchase...but you get some cute socks with it at least. 

Silky shave cream (forget the actual name).  Great shave cream...but nobody should pay $26 for shaving cream when my Olay Ribbons body wash does the same job.  It's just shaving cream, the scent washes away anyway. 

Ok...I think that's all I got.  If you have any questions feel free to ask!!

Sorry ladies, I forgot my most favorite product, the Big Beautiful Eyes palette from Fall 2006.  HG for me, comes with the HG concealer Boi-ing in 02/medium, a light pink shimmery shade, medium plummy taupe, and a deep brown for liner.  Comes with one double ended brush and a concealer brush for application.  I much prefer using my own brushes, but this is such a great every day eye for me, so flattering.  I'm considering getting a back up of this.  I tried to dupe it with other shadows I had at home (seemed like a simple palette) but nothing could look as nice as that pink & taupey middle shade.


----------



## aziza (Oct 22, 2006)

^^^^^
Dang woman!


----------



## LadyD (Oct 22, 2006)

LMAO I know   Since that post I've added a few items to my Benefit collection...

Dr. Feelgood - mattifying balm with vitamins A, C, & E.  Has a faint eucalyptus smell (not bad at all, very pleasant).  Kept my skin matte and dries quick to a smooth finish, not greasy feeling in the least bit. 

Hard Angle Brush...I can't say how much I love this thing.  It's made of Taklon & has the tightest brush head I've ever seen.  Soooo incredibly soft bristles & makes a nicer line than any angle brush I've used, including the MAC 266.  Doesn't start to splay on the edges as MAC's does.  This brush is a keeper.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 29, 2006)

I have gone through my Benefit phase, having to try everything.  (Yeah, the kitschy little names and packaging sucked me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).

*The products that have stayed with me are:*

1. Hollywood Glo
2. She-Laq
3. High Beam
4. Moon Beam
5. The Show Off Pigments in "Curtain Call" and "Mint Julep".  Overall, I don't care for them as they aren't a good value for the money.  They absolutely need a base
6. *Sandal Scandal Foot Lotion*-Good God, before you go to bed, buff your feet with a Diamancel rasp, then put on this cream.  Your feet will feel like rose petals the next morning! This is my fave Bene product. 
7. 7% Cream.  My skin feels so soft the next morning.
8. I like the chubby pencils in: Bad Gal (Good for a smudgy, smokey eye), Gilded, Mr. Frosty and Eye Bright.  High Brow was OK. It was too pink.  Almost as pink as Eye Bright.  
8.  I used to like the Depth Charge and Light Switch lipsticks before I really discovered MAC Lipmix.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_...I totally wasted my money on You Rebel tinted moisterizer...._

 
I am an NW25 in MAC and found You Rebel to be too orange.  I found that cutting it with MAC's Strobe Cream tones down the orange and gives you an incredible warm glow.  That is my "warm" version of Strobe Cream.  HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Not so much my faves.  Things that failed to impress me:*

1. Bo-ing Concealer.  I would rather get an almost exact match with MAC Studio Finish (for the same consistency).  Bo-ing is almost too much product.  I feel like it turned before I ran out of it.  I ended up pitching it. 
2. Glamazon - Just disappointing.
3. Benetint - "Revolutionary" at the time, I guess, but just OK now.  IMO, there are better alternatives available.
4. FY-Eye - Mehhh.  Just Ok.  I would rather spend money on a product that is fantastic. 
5. Lemon-Aid, Brow-Zing, and Dr. Feelgood - Well pretty much the same sentiment as FY-Eye, just OK.  I think there are better alternatives out there.

IMO,  overall Benefit is a cute line. There are some really nice products, but it is more of a fun line than a fully functional line like MAC (which is what I like).  I mean that in the sense that Bene's product line is limited and what is available, doesn't have a great colour range.  But as I said, still fun and I'm all for fun!


----------



## aerials (Oct 30, 2006)

Bah, I just saw Realness of Concealness at Sephora the other day and this thing is TINY. Is it still worth the $35CAD price tag?


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 30, 2006)

bad gal lash is the absolute best! IMO.. mac just doesnt do it for me in the mascara department. i LOVE its big brush too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i own hoola and its ok... and i wanted dallas, but i dunno.. not really feelin the packaging.. a box? come on now..


----------



## LadyD (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_bad gal lash is the absolute best! IMO.. mac just doesnt do it for me in the mascara department. i LOVE its big brush too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i own hoola and its ok... and i wanted dallas, but i dunno.. not really feelin the packaging.. a box? come on now.._

 

I agree...the box is a bit weird, but Dallas is absolutely my favorite product from that line.  I top it with MAC Flirt & Tease, that's by far my favorite combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to Aerials...I think Realness kit is worth the price tag if you are wanting to try all those products out.  Ohh La Lift is nice...Feels nice & slightly brightens, I still use concealer though.  Boi-ing is HG for me, but I think it sucks it doesn't have shade options.  Not everybody is medium!!  Most my friends are actually Light in Boi-ing & the Get Even powder.  So to me, that design is a bit poor on their part, not making it possible to get any shade options but Medium. 

I got the kit to try it all...In the future I will probably just buy the products seperately, as the Lip Plump thing doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 16, 2006)

First off, I work for BEnefit so I may come across as biased but I'll try not to be!!

Here are the products that I use most often:

Dr. Feelgood- I love how it really helps to blot the excess shine on the nose area and at the same time doesn't make it look matt or cakey like powders would. it doesn't work well on top of make up though. your foundation just gets blotted away. highly recommend it to those with oily skin but for the dry skin people, skip it if you're gonna have layers of make up on top. great if you wanna wear it alone

You Rebel - My skin's too dry for a regular foundation so I use this. it's much more comfortable and it does leave a very healthy colour on the skin. good enough to even out the skin tone. I use it with IT stick since I have light to medium skin. In fact the out come is even better because the IT stick makes the skin look very smooth.

High Beam & Benetint- LOVE High Beam because it highlights the cheeks beautifully. Benetint is ok... I like the colour but it dries too quickly always leaving marks on my cheeks.

Georgia - Really does give my skin a very healthy glow. But I would onloy recommend this to those with medium skin. Fair skin should go with Dandelion. Dark skin go for dallas. Reddish skin... skip it altogether. it won't compliment your skin unless you have tons of foundation underneath

High Brow - the effect is nice but it looks cakey if your eyebrows aren't fully groomed.

Brow zing - they make the brows look naturally awesome but too dark for me even for the lightest shade. the wax does a great job of filling in sparse brows.

Speed brow - I usually just use this.keeps the brows neatly inplace but sometimes can look too flat.

Babe cake and get bent liner brush - Can't live without this! I never go without liner and never back to kohl pencils after using this. not very convenient for travel though. the liner brush is excellent for dummies but it may be tricky to create a thin line with it.

BAD Gal Lash - the wand is far too big making it hard to control but the formula is great! really thickens and extends the eyelashes. and I may be just dreaming but using it every day, my lashes seems to have naturally thickened and lengthened even without the mascara.

Show offs - there's too mmuch wastage but one thing's great that some of the  powder changes colour when put on top of black liner. eg Pistachio (yellow to green), Lola (pink to purple), Bambi (Orange to pink), Miss moon (white to gold).

Smooch - definitely a good buy. it treats the lips really effectively. and it helps to lighten the colour of your lips so that lip gloss would look more even. it's very comfortable and moisturising and yet it doesn't cause your lipstick or gloss to run when applied on top compared to putting oily lip balms.

Color plump (yoo hoo) - definitely plumps up the lips and fills in the creases. much better than lip plump. verymoisturising and great for people who are allergic to lipsticks! I top it off with Her Glossiness (my people, your people). great lip gloss that isn't sticky

Other things :

You're bluffing- conceals redness really well but it may be too yellow for non-oriental people.

Playsticks - great forpeople with sensitive skin. they're easy to blend so you don't have to use it on your whole face. a tad too dry though. also, despite the whole conealer foundation and powder in one, you'll still have to finish off with a powder.

Non fiction - smooth finishing but again, too dry for me.

not on my pillow - a rather disappointing makeup remover. my cleansers can do a better job.

Dear john- I LOVE the texture but I''m allergic to it!! for those who aren't, it's not sticky and not oily! a good buy too.

Get even - gives light coverage, great for setting foundation andnot cakey. also has a yellow undertone to help conceal redness.

She laq- still smudges just more like earaser dust....

Boi- ing - Too thick, cakey and dry!! lyin eyes is slightly better but doesn't cover enough. putting playstick on the under eye works better.

that's all for now.


----------



## mackie (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok I think a lot of people have the misconception of Lip Plump. Lip Plump isn't gonna plump your lips that's what Color Plump is for after you use if for 30 days straight.  Lip Plump is merely (sp) a primer for the lips.  It mutes out the lips and fills in the lines so when you put on your favorite shade of lipstick it goes on smoother and more evenly.  Also, if you find a color that you LOVE but it looks so different on you, put lip plump on first and apply that shade and it will look very similar to what you see.

MAC_Pixie04 - with your guys You Rebel do you guys have it sitting under a light?  Cause that will change the color of rebel fast too.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 30, 2007)

Can anyone tell the difference between High Beam and Moon Beam?  I'm contemplating on getting one, but I don't know which one to choose (asian, NC30).


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 30, 2007)

ive never used anything from benefit but was looking into trying those eyecon/ the eye gel thingies.
maybe they really can wake up my tired eyes. lol.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 2, 2007)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that their lipglosses are a rip off?  It seems like every new version of lipgloss they come up with are pricier than the last one, and yet it contains less product.  Here's what I mean:

the gloss - 14USD, Net wt. 0.18oz
Her Glossiness V.I.P. Lip Gloss - 16USD, Net wt: 0.1 oz
24k sexy gold lipgloss - 20USD, Net wt. 0.07 oz 

The last (and latest) one doesn't even contain half as much product as Benefit's the gloss.  For the amount you get inside the 24k sexy gold lipgloss, it might as well be a sample!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 2, 2007)

I really wanted to love Benefit products cos I'm a sucker for the ditzy packaging, so have bought quite a few over the years, in the main they've resulted in dissappointment.... most of the things I've tried are d/c now but I'll review the ones that ain't...

Kitten dusting powder: Total waste of money, you can get glittery dusting powders that aren't much different from this for a LOT less cash, there's really nothing special here to justify this amount of cash. I much prefer the dusting powders from Lush, for example. And you don't get much product at all.

Dr. Feelgood: used this product for years when I had very, very oily skin instead of foundation and swore by it, it seemed to give my face a real lift, mattify it, and even out the tone. Now I'm older and have *less* oily skin, this doesn't seem to work so well at all, it just feels like a yucky big slick of vaseline on my face and I wonder how I bore it during my twenties when my skin was oilier than it is now. I almost find myself wondering if I was fooling myself when I was younger and more naive, the stuff seems sooooo useless and nasty.... or perhaps they've changed the formula in the last few years.... all I can say is, try before you buy, this is one weird little primer....

Show Offs: Show Offs in "Lola" (a bright, shimmery hot pink with blue/lilac pearl) is like Stars 'N Rockets in loose form: in short, gorgeous. Mine ran out ages ago, I haven't replaced it simply because I have Stars 'N Rockets now. My favourite look with "Lola" show-off was to apply black cream eyeliner in a big thick "tick" on my upper lid, then press the powder shadow OVER that: the pink would go on more sheerly over the main lid area, and would stick very densely to the black eyeliner, turning the line from black into a vibrant metallic lavendar colour. It was very eyecatching, and apparently (according to the Benefit assistant who served me) most of the Show Offs are designed to have this duochrome effect over a black base.... but to be honest with you, a lot of duochrome eyeshadows perform this way over a black base, the Benefit product isn't actually doing anything "special"....

BrowZings: good, but over-priced, and rubbish range of colours, even the lightest shade is too dark for me.

Bad Gal mascara: again, good, but over-priced, and I personally dislike mascaras with big chubby brushes, I find they make mascara application a nightmare. I would recommend MAC Zoomlash over Bad Gal everytime: the MAC mascara is a little runnier, but has a better brush, is cheaper, and gives a very similar effect.

HTH


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 2, 2007)

Benefit is so cute, I love all the packaging, but the products arent always that great, I've tried:

BadGal Khol - I love the packaging, it's a chubby hot pink pencil with a black cap. The formula isn't great though, it claims to be a true black but it is more of a slightly shiny dark grey, and you can forget a precision line with this, it's good for shading eyelids with tho. I stopped using it and it's expiring somewhere in my makeup draw..

High Beam - This is a gorgeous pale pink liquid highlighter with a flattering silvery sheen. I use this on my cheekbones and it makes them glow without looking shiny. I'd only recommend it for people with pink undertones to their skin though.

BadGal Blue - I absoloutely love this. The formula is great, gives me nice false looking lashes, but the wand is huge so blot some off on a tissue and apply it carefully. The indigo-royal blue colour makes my grey eyes sparkle and it doesn't look obviously blue, but makes your eye colour look pretty.

Lemon-Aid - I bought this because I like the idea of having bare but healthy looking eyelids without put concealer on them which creases, but this stuff is terrible. Goes on an unnatural creamy pale yellow and creased within an hour.

Benetint - My favourite lipstain, smells gorgeous like roses, gives a sheer red to full on dark fuschia colour depending on how much you apply. Lasts for ages on me too. I havent tried this on my cheeks, but I can imagine it would give a healthy 'pinched' look. One downside is the applicator doesnt blend well and you have to use and stain your fingers. I also tried the 'pocket pal' which is benetint and a gloss, but it was pretty useless as the gloss did not adhere well to the stain and felt plasticky.

And a friend of mine adores the whole Bathina range, I tried the 'feel so fine?' stuff which is basicly a velvet puff and some gorgeously scented body balm in a hot pink metal tin with a pin-up girl on the front on my arm, and it was amazing. Made my skin as soft as a lotion would but it melts right on and makes your skin feel like veluxe.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 2, 2007)

A lot of their make up seems like...magic make up kind of. My sister and I were discussing it. Not to say it all works liek it says it will, but the general idea is like MAGIC. haha like jiggle gel....does that really work?

I LOVE boi-ing, lemon aid, dandelion, and hoolah. I use pretty much all of that on a daily basis.

High beam is great too. 
Their shadows never look too appealing to me, so I don't really bother with them.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Benefit*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyD* 

 
_*I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
_

 

realness of concealness = amazing in my opinion.
loveeee it. :]


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 2, 2007)

The only Benifit product I've tried is Boi-ing and I LOVE it! It's the perfect concealer for me, it's not cakey and it's covers my dark circles better than anything I've tried and it's the only one that doesn't crease through the day.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 2, 2007)

i like benefit cosmetics, i actually use their face makeup because alot of the stuff i have tried in the past just doesnt look right on me. but then again, i think their face stuff is the only cosmetic counter face stuff that i have ever purchased as far as foundation goes. i like how some kinda gorgeous works on my face and also the get even powder. i had never liked blush in the past and wouldnt ever go near it in the drugstore but i tried out dandelion and fell in love with it. i like the color, i like the little brush but i dont use that brush i use that little round brush that fits in the palm of my hand. i also like how dandelion smells, kind of a light scent. i have dallas and i also have that duo blush/bronzer. they are alright. i think i pretty much have a little bit of everything except for the brow stuff, the benetint, the shelaq and some other things. i pretty much stocked up on some of those things when i was still working at belk and could get a discount. but by far my favorite is dandelion.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 2, 2007)

I have Moonbeam, Dallas, Dandelion, Browzings, Eyebright, Ooh la lift and Eyecon. I like it all, except the Eyecon makes my eyes water - I have super sensitive eyes though. 
The Dallas blush goes great with Moonbeam highlighter. I'm lemming Highbeam, too.


----------



## ClassicRockGrrl (Jul 4, 2007)

I own *BADgal Blue *which i absolutely love ..i have the *somekind a gorgeous *and im medium skin toned and it blends easily on my skin but my friend is lighter than me and she doesnt really like it at all ....last i own the *silky finish lipstick *in good to go...i bought my mum one in ms.behavin ...we love them because they r not dry, leave ur lips kinda ,and u can control the color by applying it as much as you want..cant wait to get more stuff


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love *Benefit cosmetics*!!! specially the packaging, I think that is why I buy most of the stuff

I love the _*lemon-aid*_, I put it all over my lids and that is my base.
I use their _concealer_ also, it works pretty good for me.
I absolutely love their *high brow* and I also use it everyday.
I love their eyeliner in _*babe cakes*_, because is just the right shade of black i wanted it to be.
I also love *Dallas* and I use it as a blush and it suits me perfect!
I also use _*benetint*_ for a flush look. 
And I also use the _*moon bean*_, on top of my benetint.
ANd I love ther _red lipstick_ in _*zero guilt*_.

I use these products everyday! And I always get good compliments on the eyeliner and my lipstick. 

As far as the eyeshadows, I can say that I'm not a big fan, and thats why I go to MAC


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Someone else asked about this also above but there was no answer- the *Eyecon* is it worth the price?

Between Too Faced's Lash Injection and Bad Gal lash mascara- which is better? I love the fake lash look.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

i actually really like the bluff dust.  IMO it does a great job at neutralizing redness (doesn't mask pimples but it takes the redness out of them making them less noticeable) and i find that the yellow power actually brightens my complexion a bit (it doesn't turn me yellow).  i also like their boi-ing concealer.  i was a little scared because it only comes in three shades, but the 02 (medium) shade matches my skin perfectly.  it's _ok_ for undereye circles but i use it for all of the discoloration i have around my eye.  boi-ing instantly masks pimples and blemishes, unfortunately it isn't oil-free (i haven't had problems with my breakouts becoming worse, tho!)


----------



## martygreene (Jul 20, 2007)

Hoola- neutral based, matte, sheer bronzer. It's wonderful and a staple in my kit. Works on the fairest of fair, and most everyone else too. It's buildable so it never looks fake, and since it has no shimmer it looks even better and is even more versatile.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

I also have the *Realness of Concealness* palette, which I only bought to try out some of their stuff (namely, Lemon-Aid and High Beam). I don't even have much to conceal!

*Lemon-Aid*, I think, is supposed to be a lid primer. It still creases on me but it has a light pleasant scent and it gives my small little Asian lids a nice bright look.

*Ooh-La-Lift* does nothing for me. Maybe I sleep too much to have undereye circles.

*Boi-ing* is OK, it still doesn't make my undereyes look the same color as the rest of my skin but it doesn't make it really ugly either.

*High Beam* is something I really can't tell on my skin. I think perhaps it's bad bathroom lighting because I can't really tell Stila's Luminzier *3 on my skin either.

*Lip Plump* was such a weird chalky color that I thought it went bad. Didn't know it was just a color primer to make other lip glosses/sticks look better!

I've also tried *EyeCon* which is fine as a moisturizer but I'm not sure what difference it's really supposed to make. *Dandelion* was such a nice-smelling blush that I wanted to keep it forever and ever but I recently swapped it for Georgia. Hopefully, that will actually show up on me.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 26, 2007)

i have tried/used quite a few of their products - my favs are:

"some kind-a gorgeous" - foundation faker - i will be buying this again!
dallas - love the color it gives me!
maybe baby - one of my fav perfumes and can be combined with "touch me then try to leave"...cream


----------



## pookus (Jul 26, 2007)

I love their kohl eye and lip liners... similar in consistency, in my opinion, to MAC, possibly even a little softer, which is a plus to me.  And both the lip and eye come with smudger ends, another plus.  

i also like high beam and occasionally use my tester size sample of some kind of gorgeous


----------



## iammakeupaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

Other than MAC, Benefit is favorite department store brand. 

My fav's are: 
- Eye Bright
- You're Bluffing stick
- Get Bent Mascara
- Babe Cakes with Get Bent Liner brush
- She-laq
- Gilded
- Brow Zing
- Get Even
- Dandalion
- Georgia
- Bad Girl Liner
- Silky Finish lipstick

Okay in my opinion but not worth the cost: 
- That Gal
- Rush Hour
- Benetint
- Boi-ing
- Some Kinda Gorgeous
- Hollywood Glow
- Glamazon
- Lemon-aid
- Lying Eyes
- High Brow
- Creaseless cream shadows
- Rush Hour

Nice if I had extra cash: 
- Dr. Feelgood
- High Beam
- Moon Beam
- Maybe Baby Perfume
- Show-off's
- Her Glossiness
- 24k Gold lipstick
- Valley of the stars palette
- Sheer Cream Blushers


whew!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 4, 2007)

I really liked benefit and then I worked there and I went off it big time. There are some bath products that I'd really like but when it comes to makeup, I don't think their quality comes up to MAC. Whats bad is they're more expensive than mac!


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought Ooh La Lift a few months ago and gave it away to my friend.  It did nothing for me.


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 5, 2007)

The only things I've bought from Benefit are the Pocket Pal and the Bathina Shower cap, the latter I TOTALLY adore!! However I've browsed their stuff at the counter.

The Kitten powders looked full of glitter and stuff, like thick pieces so I wasn't interested. Same goes for Flamingo Fancy...though I know peeps who love it! 

The Bathina shower gel smelled nice but I tend to like stuff from the Body Shop so I didn't buy same goes for the Touch me then try to leave me cream.

The only thing I was TOTALLY interestested in were the shower cap and the Betty bag, the latter has been discontinued I believe so won't be in my posession. I still look at their stuff though...it's so cute! I hope this helps!!


----------



## yumemiru (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm a Asian, with paler skin than most Asian, instead of yellow tone. Some A Kind Gorgeous is wonderful on me.


----------



## *Dani* (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Benefit! I've tried quite a few of their products and there have been some I didn't care for but most of them I've loved! 
I adored my bottle of Benetint but I broke the cap the day I bought it! It never went back on properly after that and it kept getting spilt everywhere *sob* Aah, I'm sure I'll get a new bottle someday, but the price keeps putting me off!
I was also lucky enough to get a jar of their foot lotion (I forget the name) as a free gift, in fact I was extra lucky because I accidentally got sent two of them! That was really great too, it came with cute little socks to wear overnight to make the cream work better and it really did! It works overnight to give you super-soft feet. I'd definitely recommend it.
I love their Gilded pencil too, but I lost mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also lost my badgal pencil, but I didn't like that one much anyway. It was way too chunky for an eyeliner.


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 9, 2007)

I love Hoola, its the perfect bronzer for me (NC35). It's a matte bronzer so it looks really natural on the face (no shimmer unlike other bronzers), I also use it for contouring and applying men's makeup.


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 9, 2007)

The only items I have is Benetint and Dandelion. I like Benetint. It gives a nice flush. I'm a NC 30 btw. I put Dandelion on top on Benetint. Dandelion is so so on me. It doesn't really show up much and boy was it expensive!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Can anyone tell the difference between High Beam and Moon Beam? I'm contemplating on getting one, but I don't know which one to choose (asian, NC30)._

 
high beam has a silverish glow while moon beam has a pink glow. high beam is more suited for fairer complexion and also for daytime use. high beam more for darker complexion and night time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_ive never used anything from benefit but was looking into trying those eyecon/ the eye gel thingies.
maybe they really can wake up my tired eyes. lol._

 
eck. eyecon. pointless.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

I want to beat up Mr. Frosty.  He wears off so fast it isn't funny.

I have Bluffdust, dandelion,  She Laq, you're bluffing, and the blue mascara BadGal.  These are all alright.  

I had the stick foundation and it broke me out.  I usual can wear any stick foundation.  I don't have problem skin.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Benefit and I have a lot of their products! Their packaging is so gorgeous and I admit it's one of the reasons why I end up buying their products.  Here is a list of what I have:

High Beam-- great highlighter for the face and I love to mix a little in my moisturizer to make my face glow.

Badgal mascara -- I hate this...it runs especially in humid days.  Although it made my lashes really black.

Badgal eyeliner -- I hate this also...it smudges big time unless that's the look you're going for.

She-laq -- I bought this to try with the badgal stuff I bought and it does an ok job but not spectular at preventing smudges, etc.  I use this also to turn pigments into eyeliner and to set lipstick.

Georgia blush -- I love this, it's very sheer and light (perfect for daytime) and the smell is lovely.  But this isn't the blush to use for night time.

10 -- I like the bronzer/blush but the highlight doesn't show too well on me (NC30-35)

Dallas palette -- Love dallas! Just the right hint of color for me without making my face too overwhelmed with color.  I use it as both blush and bronzer.

Boing concealer -- the color is perfect for my skintone but it runs a bit even when set with powder.

Lemonaid -- I don't know what's wrong with it but it became too dry for me to even rub on my fingers.  It disn't have any staying power at all on my oily lids.

Dr. Feelgood -- I liked this initially, really made my skin matte and smooth but after a few weeks of not using it, it dried up big time...i think the sponge absorbed all the moisture of the product.  Couldn't salvage it anymore.

Mr. Frosty -- good highlighter for the face and cupid's bow but definitely not for the waterline....it didn't adhere at all.

Eye Bright -- I adore this product so much...makes me look wide awake even with a hangover lol.  My mom who's in her 50s loves this for undereye concealer as well.

It Stick -- Yes it conceals but this is basically useless if you have the normal concealer already.

Brow Zings -- I like the color on me but I wish the wax wasn't tinted but clear instead.  I like the mini tweezers and brushes they provided.

Benetin lip balm -- my favorite lip balm...looks absolutely natural on me and it stays for a long time.  I used this with a mini travel lipbrush coz I don't like using my fingers for lipbalms like this.

Gilded -- Just like Mr. Frosty but in gold...didn't have much use for this except as highlighter for my cupid's bow.

show offs -- I only have 1 color (Meringue) and I love how fine it is and how it adds sparkle over e/s without compromising the color.  But if you look at the price, you'll just have to add a little more to get a full size MAC pigment.  I use the she-laq with this too to create a sparkly e/l.

Hollywood Body Glo -- i love the smell it's very vintage, and the consistency is very smooth on the skin.  I like putting it on my shoulder and collarbones to make them glow.  I don't like the powder puff- type brush they provided though it feels kinda awkward upon application.

Big Brown eyes palette -- I like the concept and the boing concealer they included but I found the shadows a bit chalky.

Some kinda gorgeous -- very light and sheer...a great foundation if you like minimal cover up.  Easy to spread on the face with a foundation brush.

Ooh la lift -- didn't notice any change to my eye area.

Depuffing eye gel -- did an ok job I think although I don't really have puffy eyes

High Brow -- doesn't spread well...I guess I've gotten used to e/s as brow highlighter.

I have a few stuff also from their bath and body line but i won't expound on them anymore.

Overall, Benefit has a mixture of excellent and mediocre products.  For the price there are certainly better and cheaper options (like MAC) but it's really the packaging that makes it stand out from other make-up brands.  I still love Benefit eventhough I got disappointed with some of their stuff.in fact I'm thinking of getting more from them like F.Y. Eye and That Gal primer.


----------



## redambition (Sep 7, 2007)

right.. my benefit addictions are as follows:

BadGal lash - as a certain make up artist once told me - instant falsies (and not because all your lashes are clumped together). i love this mascara, and i find the brush easy to use.

honey... snap out of it! scrub - my HG scrub. it's really gentle and leaves skin soft.

ooh la lift - doesn't do the miracles they promise, but i put it on before powder foundation and i can get away without concealer under my eyes.

moon beam - one of my favourite highlighters, and useful for making DIY touche eclat.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

I only have High Beam and I love it. I reach for it more than my MSFs.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a bit of a bumpage here!

I found my friend had some Benefit High Beam on her the other day. I've seen this before and been curious to try it - I hit the website for the UK and lo and behold I CANNOT SEE IT ANYWHERE!

This appears to be one of the very few Benefit products worth buying judging by the reviews I've heard and you mean to say they've removed it from their product selection?!?!

Not only that but I was hearing all sorts of good things about Lemon Aid and that too has disappeared from sight! Is this just on the website or across all Benefit counters as well?!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! I don't think they would, that'd be mental. High Beam is AMAZING! Let's hope not.


----------



## flymestza (Feb 16, 2009)

I only have the brow zing but I love love love it.  I still want to try lemon-aid and she-laq.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 23, 2009)

I've only tried two Benefit products, and wasn't really happy with either: the galactic shield concealer (TINY, for ~$22 and ended up caking) and lyin' eyes, which I really liked the packaging for, but it ended up settling into fine lines.


----------



## widdershins (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't get Dr. Feelgood! Its name is its only good point.


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 23, 2009)

She Laq is hard to work with IMO and overpriced. I use to buy it all the time for my eyebrows, then I started using hairspray or brow gel. I would always drop my bottle and watch about $30 spill to the floor. 

My favorite product from them is Busy Signal. It's like a paint pot.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2009)

I only have Erase Paste from Benefit and it's the best concealer I've ever tried.


----------



## Elusive21 (Feb 28, 2009)

Benefit is the first makeup brand that I fell in love with. I was a makeup noobie and was under the impression that if certain makeup was expensive that it was good quality, which is to say that although I absolutely love some of the products from Benefit, there were also some that were horrible. 

*Things I liked:*

BAD gal Mascara - made my lashes look extra long (my friends liked this product as well)

Bronzer/Highligter 10 - LOVE this bronzer because it highlights at the same time and doesn't make my face look orange

Kitten Shimmer - this was my very first Benefit product - it gave me a nice pretty shimmer. Great for going out clubbing.

Lip Plump - doesn't plump up your lips as the name suggests; it is actually a lip BASE which works great

Maybe Baybe Perfume - has a very fresh summery smell to it

*Things I didn't like*:

Some Kind a Gorgeous  - left my skin looking greasy, felt weird on my skin, NO coverage whatsoever

Realness of Concealness Kit - Crappy stuff. Concealer sucked. Never used lemon aid. The only thing that I liked about this kit was the lip plump

Bent lash mascara - absolute crap, didn't make lashes look fuller at all

Smoky Eye Kit - the colors were dull and the applicator brushes sucked.


----------



## argyle_socks (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like their creme shadows. They don't crease on me (under UDPP), even after a long day at work and school. It's amazing because my face and eyelids get SO oily. 

I want to try Thrrrob. I don't know if it's got any shimmer, but I like the color. But $28 dollars just because I like pink is a little much. 

I had samples of That Gal and Dear John, but they just did not work. My face was so oily after using them (at different times).


----------



## Sharkster (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_





This is a bit of a bumpage here!

I found my friend had some Benefit High Beam on her the other day. I've seen this before and been curious to try it - I hit the website for the UK and lo and behold I CANNOT SEE IT ANYWHERE!

This appears to be one of the very few Benefit products worth buying judging by the reviews I've heard and you mean to say they've removed it from their product selection?!?!

Not only that but I was hearing all sorts of good things about Lemon Aid and that too has disappeared from sight! Is this just on the website or across all Benefit counters as well?!




_

 
The High Beam is on the UK website - £15.50. Thank god as I can't live without it and had a small panic attack when I read this!!


----------



## peachykeen85 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey!! I love benefit products my faves at the mo r Hula bronzer, that gal face primer, coralista,do it daily face moisturiser, a-list lipgloss and u rebel tinted moisturiser! Dr feel good is lusssshhh!!!!!! Im a Benebabe in the making waiting to start my new job on the brow bar in debenhams cardiff and i couldnt think of a better unique brand to work 4!! its amazing!!! xxx


----------



## peachykeen85 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_How pale would you say you would have to be to get some kinda gorgeous to work?

My sister was given one, but its too pale on her, so shes sending it to me. Im much paler than her, shes an NC30 in the select spf, and Im an NC20 - NC15 depending on if I have had any sun.

Hopefully its ok on me because Im skint and need something to even my skin out._

 
some kinda gorgeous is amazing remember ur not using foundation 4 colour ur using it 2 even out ur skin tone and this does exactly that its so light on the skin it doesnt even look like ur wearing anything! if u want 2 add color i recommend hula bronzer dusted all over ur face then maybe a blush on ur cheeks perfecto!!!! xx


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

i have been using benefit for over 8 years and can probably call myself an expert!!

i have tried everything, except lipglosses/shadows.

WORST PRODUCTS: that gal, lim plump (doesnt do the job its supposed to), some of the mascaras (quite clumpy), powderflage

decent products: playsticks, miss popularity (but mac pgiments better quality), eye pencil, erase paste, som kinda gorgeous, get even, highbeam

MUST HAVES:  dallas, perfect 10, hoola, CORALISTA (LOOOVE THIS ONE!!), boing, benetint, moonbeam, big beautiful eyes pallette


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

dear john moisturiser isnt bad either 

and the bathlna body balm gives you lovely glowing pins, with a pleasant fragnance


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 17, 2009)

Anybody like Powderflage? I'm very tempted to try it since I need all the help i can get to cover my dark circles but the reviews on sephora website are not so great..


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 26, 2009)

My two favourites from Benefit would have to be Maybe Baby and Coralist.
I also like Georgia and Dandelion, That Gal and Some Kinda Gorgeous.
Wanted to like Dallas but it was a little muddy on me.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm very new trying this brand-how do the creaseless eyeshadows stack up?? Favorites??


----------



## LP_x (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Anybody like Powderflage? I'm very tempted to try it since I need all the help i can get to cover my dark circles but the reviews on sephora website are not so great.._

 
I use Powderflage to set my concealer (Boi-ing). As a concealer it's one of the worst products ever, but as an under eye brightener it's lovely. Have you tried Boi-ing? I find that's really good at hiding my circles.


My favourite product from Benefit has to be Honey Snap Out Of It scrub. OMG this is my HG scrub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It smells divine and leaves my skin silky smooth. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.

Dear John is good, though I never got round to repurchasing after my first pot run out. Maybe soon I'll spend the £26 on it.

Creaseless Cream Eyeshadows/Liners - LOOOOOOOOVE these. I have 5 of them. I don't like them as liners, as they're not intense enough, but as a base or lid colour, they're gorgeous! They really do not crease, and I've used them with and without UDPP. I use Tattle Tale (shimmer) or Honey Bunny (matte) as a non-drying alternative to UDPP.

Ooh La Lift - waste of money. Just don't even bother. My Mam wasn't impressed either.

Lust Dusters - cute if you like a lot of shimmer, but very expensive for what they are. I bought mine in a set of 3 that was like £12 in a sale (one alone costs £13!) so I'm happy with mine. Don't know if I'd pay full price for them though because the colour pay off isn't very good. As I said, it's more about the shimmer. Snow Bunny lust duster over Strut creaseless cream eyeshadow is stunning.

I've got the blue lipgloss in a tube - the name has worn off but it's minty and supposed to make your teeth look whiter? Well that's ok. I won't repurchase it and very rarely reach for it, even though my friend asked if I'd had my teeth whitened the first day I wore it.

High Beam - lovely. I mix a bit with my foundation for a dewy look.

Posietint - lovely colour but you have to work really quickly with it befroe it stains as 3 random dots on your cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad Gal mascara - crap. Bad Gal blue - even worse.

10 bronzer/highlighter - loved it when it first came out, but think it's far too shimmery for me to reach for now. If shimmer is your thing then try it.

Gilded is too orange for me. I sometimes use it as a base when I'm doing gold/bronze looks, but it can crease easily so be light handed if you're going to try it.

Non fiction foundation - Far too drying for me. If you have oily skin this might be good, but I don't so it's not. It's thick and gloopy too. Yuck.

Boi-ing = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I use my brush it's too thick and cakey, so I always use my fingers to apply it as it warm it up a bit. It just glides on and covers brilliantly.


If I could only choose 3 products from Benefit, I'd choose the Honey scrub, the Creaseless Cream shadows, and Boi-ing concealer. Nothing else is a stand out product worth the cost IMO.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I use Powderflage to set my concealer (Boi-ing). As a concealer it's one of the worst products ever, but as an under eye brightener it's lovely. Have you tried Boi-ing? I find that's really good at hiding my circles.
Boi-ing = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I use my brush it's too thick and cakey, so I always use my fingers to apply it as it warm it up a bit. It just glides on and covers brilliantly._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not tried either products. Do you think it'll be a good idea to invest in both? I have realllly dark circles lol


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 8, 2009)

I adore benefit, i have:

High Beam - Amazing highlighter, the best i have ever had
Miss popular - eh just a white shimmer powder more than a wonderous highlighter
Posey tint - this colour is so pretty! i find it tricky to apply at first
Benetint - This is a really pretty blush!i love it and would get it again
Lemon Aid - I think this really works to get rid of my un even skin tone on my top eye lids
Erase paste - This concelor is amazing! its thick so it covers well and brightens! alot better than the mac ones i have used.
bad gal blue - This blue makes my eyes look really bright and awake!
brow-zings - i couldn't live without this!! really defines my brows and lasts forever!
High brow - use this after brow zings i love the way it makes my brows look!
Coralista - This is kinda like a tame version of nars orgasm its very pretty.
10 - i put a bit of this over coralista to give me a nice glow.
jiffy tan - this gives me a really nice light tan, without looking orange

i also have a gold lip gloss which was le and i wish i got more!! it looks amazing on its own or over lipstick.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 8, 2009)

oh and for spending over $45 last week i got a free bottle of 'b spot'  its really nice and ive lots of compliments!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the YouRebel tinted moisturizer! Especially when used under Studio Fix.

A MAC mua told me Badgal mascara is the same thing as Diorshow mascara, but cheaper because Benefit is owned by Dior. I don't know if this is true or not. -shrug-


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 10, 2009)

I got Thrrob recently and I like it.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 11, 2009)

I have two drugstore blushes that I believe are a reasonable dupe for Throb, YMMV:

Pinking of You blush by Revlon & Plumberry Glow blush by Cover Girl.

From Benefit, I like:

*Benetint *- I'm a pale blonde with blue eyes and pigmented lips --- if I dab Benetint on my cheeks and lips it gives me this incredibly healthy, vibrant glow. It doesn't stick around on the lips too long, though. When I use it on the cheeks, I finish it with a touch of powder blush in the same general shade.

*Speedbrow *- The original light shade in this was a godsend for me and they CHANGED THE FORMULA. The new one doesn't seem to impart any color. I'm so annoyed. I switched to Laura Mercier but it's not nearly as good.

*Creaseless Cream Shadow* - This was free from Sephora. I like it, but I have oily lids and I have to use TFSI and also be sparing with the application or it does crease. It would probably be fine for drier skins, though.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 11, 2009)

the GET EVEN powder works pretty well for me! I absolutely like it, but since it starts to get empty I'm not sure which one is gonna be my next powder yet.

But guys, don't mess with CORALista! I love that powder, its my bfffffffpowder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes my face look way brighter and the color just fits. I wouldn't use too much though, you might look like candy ... and it smells so good!!! Don't smell at the ones in the store tho, they usually don't have that nice, peachy smell anymore.

Then the "big beautiful eyes"-kit has really nice colors!
So.. I love benefit.


----------



## KaylinSilver (Apr 11, 2009)

I do have some Benefit products myself.

I'm fairly fair skinned, and don't sunbathe or I burn to a crisp. As a general rule, I stay away from bronzers for that reason as they always end up looking fake on me.

I do have Benetint, which I find when applied does give me a nice flush that isn't over-whelming. A natural sort of pink to the cheeks. I haven't tried the Posietint yet, but I just might.

I also use the Bathina "Touch me the try to leave" cream, which I love.

I've played around with the Dr. Feelgood, but in the end, I didn't buy any because I likened it to the Smashbox foundation primer. Because of the silicones, it just sat on my face and made me feel greasy and fake. 

They have two new shades of blush; Coralista and Thrrrob.
Coralista is a coral toned pink and thrrrob is like a post "O" flush. A bit pinker than Dandelion from what I can tell.

Has anyone tried their "Erase Paste"? I'm curious to know what the reviews on that are.

~Kaylin


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the cream shadows....R.S.V.P. is my go-to when I just want a little neutral shimmer on my lids and I'm feeling very low maintenance.  I also have cream shadows in Skinny Jeans and Get Figgy (which I haven't used yet).  The only other Benefit product I have is High Beam as a sample from Sephora.  The lipsticks do tempt me, though!  Look very moisturizing


----------



## Jivin' Jules (Apr 12, 2009)

I love love love Benetint and Posietint - they look natural and yet special all at once! It is a good break from powder blush for me. I also have an eyeshadow palette from them which I kinda like, but the mirror broke and now it just isn't as good... Boi-ing and Erase Paste crease like crazy under my eyes, I still haven't mastered them.

I didn't like the You Rebel tinted moisturiser, which was thin and made my face a bit stingy. Ooh la Lift is not worth it and does nothing IMHO!

I do want either Coralista or Dandelion... but I have bought so much recently that I should probably wait a bit, Benefit is very expensive here in Oz and ordering from the website takes 6 weeks for delivery!


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 11, 2009)

I want to try the Justine Case or the Realness of Concealness (ithink?) and the Plum mascara & the cream shadows (i kinda want bunny hop)

I love BadGal Lash & the Silky Finish Lipsticks   I have the lipstick is Jing-a-ling!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are the products I've used so far:

Get Bent Lash mascara: not too bad, the product tends to clump at the end of the brush. Never clumped on my lashes though, and gave nice natural-looking lashes. 

High Beam: Love this product! I mix it in w/ my tinted moisturizer for a soft, dewy look or I just dab a bit on my cheekbones. If I were to only have one liquid highlighter, this would be it. 

Creaseless cream shadow/liner: I have this in Gossip and it's lovely for a sheer wash of color on the lid. I also use it as a base under powder shadows and everything stays in place all day. 

High Brow: I borrow this from my sister and it's awesome as a subtle highlight under my brow bone. I love how it defines my brow area. 

Eyecon: Had samples of this, it's okay. Brightens up the undereye area a little bit. 

I'm tempted to buy Erase paste for undereye circles. Coralista seemed really pretty too when I tried it on but I already have Nars Orgasm and didn't want something too similar.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's my mini review of the Benefit products I've used/tested:

Lemonaid: Works a charm on concealing but too light for my skin, so I will have to stick with the nude eyeshadow..

Badgal mascara: Gives thick lashes but nothing stunning, makes me look like I have fake, short lashes on, it is only good for making the base look very populated with lashes, doesn't give much length. 

The other mascara in a white tube: Quite shit really, didn't do anything.

I don't really like the way Benefit big up the products that don't work as being the greatest products ever whereas the ones that DO work are seldom given the same press in their magazines.

Dr Feelgood: This is my saviour, gives me nice dummy looking flawless poreless skin for ages, whack it on alone or under powder/foundation and my skin looks perfect, makes me glow in all the right places in photos.  This is one of the only products I have ever touched the pan on in the space of a year (the other being my YSL blusher) and I will deffo rebuy it.

Pineapple face scrub: Smells gorgeous and not at all fake but I have used far better products.


----------



## demosthenesval7 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am loving my speed brow, partially because its quick and easy and helps my brows stay nice and neat all day.  I also have Dr. Feelgood which I like to use as a primer under powder if I don't feel like wearing foundation but want a little coverage.  I tried the plum badgal mascara and ended up giving it to my sister, not for me - I much prefer my diorshow iconic.  The only other Benefit product I have is the lip exfoliant/balm duo which is nice. The consistency of the exfoliant is much nicer than the one by smasbox.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_But guys, don't mess with CORALista! I love that powder, its my bfffffffpowder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes my face look way brighter and the color just fits. I wouldn't use too much though, you might look like candy ... and it smells so good!!! Don't smell at the ones in the store tho, they usually don't have that nice, peachy smell anymore._

 
I agree with her!  I got Coralista in March and ever since I've loved it.  Sure, the $30 price tag blew me away at first.  But I was on vacation and figured.. why not.  ;D  It smells YUMMY and it's the perfect color for my roughly NC15-20 skin.  I can tell the box blush will last quite a while too.  <333


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love the YouRebel tinted moisturizer! Especially when used under Studio Fix.

A MAC mua told me Badgal mascara is the same thing as Diorshow mascara, but cheaper because Benefit is owned by Dior. I don't know if this is true or not. -shrug-_

 
Actually Benefit is owned by Louis Vuitton, I wouldn't have known that if the girls that worked at the counter hadn't told me.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 14, 2009)

I have tried a fair range of stuff from Benefit and on the whole have not really been super impressed. Packaging is cute, descriptions great, reality...not so much. I am really keen to try Dandelion and probably Hoola when I get a chance. Anyway, quick reviews for you, with stars for things I'd definitely recommend:

*Benetint (Pocketpal):* I was looking forward to using this as a blush but I found it clumsy/awkward to use because it dried too fast and looked splotchy. However, looks nice enough as a stain on my lips, not a big fan of the gloss though.

*Lip Plump:* Personally I don't wear lipstick all that often (sacreligious here, I know!) but I prefer my lips natural or with gloss, so this is pretty much useless to me. As stated it's definitely a base rather than a plumper, gives a nude look like you whacked some foundation over your lips. Not a fan.

*Oh La Lift:* In a word - useless.

***High Beam:*** Probably my favourite Benefit product, nice dabbed on the cheekbones and blended, really subtle pretty shimmer that I like. Bottle will last for a very long time and you can use it blended in with a bit of liquid foundation for a nice glow. I also use a tiny dab on my cupids bow to make my lips really pop - looks great.

*Some Kinda Gorgeous:* Colour matching wasn't great for me, small amount of product, much better foundations out there for much cheaper.

***10:*** Love this product and use it with a brush to do the separate colours, but also with their little included brush to do the contour/highlight and then blend out with another brush. Would repurchase.

*Realness of Concealness Kit:* I personally wouldn't invest in this as it's been sitting in my drawer and I pretty much haven't opened it since I got it and tried things. Boing didn't work for me (I'm a NC15 so pretty pale) and I have fullsize of the highbeam, which I prefer. 

*High Brow:* Works fine as a highlight but could be done with pretty much any other soft eyeliner pencil in a similar shade. Not worth forking out for it.

*Cupid's Bow Lip Shaper:* Cute little idea and works quite nicely, but pricey and probably nice as a gift for someone new to the makeup world, but not so much for people who have brushes/lip liners themselves to do the look anyway. 

***Get Even:*** I really like this powder, works well for me even over bare skin just to even out my skintone. Might not repurchase because of price but definitely nice.

*Bad Gal Mascara (Blue):* Hate it, clumpy, poor colour, brush too large...just overall ugh!

*Dr Feelgood:* One of my mum's favourites, but I am really not a fan. I don't like the sponge applicator and it's ridiculous to think you could use it well OVER foundation like they suggest. Good for people with oiler skin.

*That Gal (Primer):* Beautiful scent, not much product and sort of an odd type of packaging...You twist the bottom and the cream smushes out of little holes in the top in a way reminiscent of playdough spaghetti. Past that does little for my skin but makes you feel nice using it. My mum loves it!

*Rush Hour:* I don't find myself using this very much. It does work fine for both lips and cheeks, but isn't a staple or anything fantastic. Nice enough colour. 

*Honey Snap Out of It:* The fact it can double as a mask is nice and the scent is divine, but really for the price there are many other lovely smelling scrubs out there that will do the job. Nothing groundbreaking.

*Galatic Shield Concealer: (Discontinued I think)* I actually lost this on the first day I took it with me to meet a friend for lunch. I was heartbroken as I NEVER lose things and this was so damn expensive. Seemed to work nicely for my one application...*sniff*


----------



## crshanburn (Jun 14, 2009)

Benefit Georgia was my first ever makeup purchase! oh the memories lol


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

um i love my benefit stuff. 
peachy pink my bestest recommended coralista to me and i guess im in love. it works sooo good on me and i think it's pretty universal and most skin types can use it.
i also adore my badgal plum. the brush is huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the color is subtle.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 3, 2009)

Educated, Trained & Working Makeup Artist and former Benefit employee

 I wouldn't use benefit cosmetics on my clients or myself.

It costs money to make a product and to package it too..
It's fair to say we do pay lots of money for packaging
I admit it, I love buying great products and packaging can totally draw me in.

But I'm a professional makeup artist, I steer away from products that are low quality with high quality packaging. I had to work with benefit cosmetics quite a bit... The line is just OKAY... not terrible, not remarkable. You won't be excited, you won't be disappointed. You'll find they have a product for everything because their price points are so important to them - they usually don't like you knowing how one product can be so versatile - rather they prefer you buy a bunch of products that look simliar but target different things.

Products don't work as well, don't offer much variety, the colours aren't as true, and products staying power is comparable to that of a drug store product (covergirl, rimmel)
Not worth the money, unless you're made of money and love being surrounded by super cute things - but I'd rather be super cute.
Lines with similar price points offer much better quality products, MAC, NARS, Make Up Forever, Stila etc

PS I really tried
I've tried Dallas, Throbb, Talk to the tan, Dr Feel good, Highbeam, Bad Gal Lash, bad gal liner, get even, some kind of gorgeous, eye brite, gilded, that gal, honey snap out of it, ooh la lift, smooch, Lyin eyes - the list goes on

These products are not that affordable and I wouldn't buy any one of them again. I can think of so many other products you could buy that would be more useful to have and more effective.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 20, 2009)

I am not a big fan of this brand I really wanted to like Get Even because it promised everything I was looking for. I wanted to like it so much that I convinced myself it wasn't that bad however you can only delude yourself for so long and now it sits in the bottom of the makeup drawer. Despite this I still recently bought BluffDust which is destined to join the Get Even very soon. Damn Pretty Boxes.....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, so the only Benefit item I own is their Browsing in Dark. I recently got one of their creaseless cream eyeshadows in Strut and like it a lot. It's kinda like a MAC paint pot, but in a dark shimmering gray. 

Anyone else has tried these?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2009)

not sure if i have replied to this before but i'll post anyways

i have the valley of the stars palette box thing which has a gold and white shadow, mini gloss, mini high beam and mini moon beam. 

now i've had it about 1.5 years and the shadows have got that weird crusty layer on top wo when i want to use them i have to scrape the tops - i always use clean brushes so not sure why this has happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the mini gloss is ok as is moon beam. high beam is beautiful though. love it as a highlight on my face or even on my brow bone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also have a full sized gloss which is nice - smells like sweets!

on teh whole though i do think it's all very over priced because some of the products seem very hit and miss


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, so the only Benefit item I own is their Browsing in Dark. I recently got one of their creaseless cream eyeshadows in Strut and like it a lot. It's kinda like a MAC paint pot, but in a dark shimmering gray. 

Anyone else has tried these?_

 
I have a couple of the creaseless cream shadows. They are cool, but they will never replace the paint pots.


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Seems like no one ever talks about Benefit on here and on MUA, the general consensus seems to be that Benefit is all fancy packaging and not high quality stuff.

I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have several Show-offs that are very pretty and I liked Dandelion. I'm wanting to try Throb. But the yellow powder, the Eyecon, the pink eye pencil, the Bad Gal mascara were really just "OK." 

It isn't just Benefit, though. Most major lines have many products that are just average, though far better than drugstore.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

If you're a WOC then be warned that the colour of the creaseless eye stuff in that pot are aimed more at women with lighter skin.  When I tried on the darkest shade, it was quite rubbish and the natural shade was really pale on me.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 11, 2009)

I swear by the Fy eye primer, i've used it for years.  the creaseless creme shadows are good, and i find the latest crop of lipsticks not too bad.  Can't remember the one I have, but it's a mlbb shade, but with a gorgeous sheen, decent coverage and so moisturizing.  I don't bother with all the "fix it" type products in the line though.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a lot of their products or so it seems, so of i ti really love some is whatever
I really like 10 and would recommend it, i also have that gal and i like it but i can see how many people wouldn't like or need it, you rebel which i thought i loved until i found the stila tinted moisturizer. 
I have a lot of the glosses and they are just okay, i don't really care for the erase paste or the high brow. 
sometimes i love the get even and other times not so much i guess it depends on my skin that day. Overall i like stuff from them but not like i do when it comes to MAC.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

That was such an honest post Dolcedaniela. I used to be so in love with Benefit about 7 years ago or so, because of the packaging mostly! I used to get quite a bit but now I'm just meh about their stuff. I went to the branch the other day just off Covent Garden and was pestered into buying from the half price basket. Throb did look really nice but when I swatched it absolutely nothing came off! It is about £22 something originally, and although half price at £11 is good, it just wasn't worth it. BUT I REALLY liked their new fragrance I'm just a bit over the make up now.

xoxo


----------



## vesperholly (Aug 16, 2009)

I have Benefit's creaseless cream shadow in Skinny Jeans and Tattle Tale. SJ is a fabulous gray-green metallic which looks really great on me. I wish it were a little stickier, though - if I go back over an area that I've already applied shadow to, it will wipe off if I'm not careful. TT ... meh. It was a gift so I'm not terribly disappointed about it. It's a little more sheer and more shimmery than I was expecting.

Years and years ago I used their Boo Boo Zap! and it was ... OK. Nothing miraculous. However, I have cystic acne, which very rarely responds to anything but systemic drugs.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcedaniela* 

 
_But I'm a professional makeup artist, I steer away from products that are low quality with high quality packaging. I had to work with benefit cosmetics quite a bit... The line is just OKAY... not terrible, not remarkable. You won't be excited, you won't be disappointed._

 
Yeah, this makes me a little sad because I really want to like Benefit, but for me this quote is true! I absolutely love their packaging, haha -- I'm totally a sucker for cute packaging, and theirs worked on me, I guess! 

I have quite a few of their products so I'll try to do a quick review. 

Color Plump in Yoo Hoo - I really like this, but I'm not sure why I bought it in the first place! It's _so_ expensive for what it is, at $22. But it's been so long that I bought it that I don't remember how I justified the purchase. So basically: overpriced, but does the job and is pretty, and at least it lasted me a long time! 

Ooh La Lift - this is the one that REALLY confuses me. I honestly cannot figure out why I bought this. Or why I keep using it. It does nothing but make me sad that I bought it. 

Boo Boo Zap - seemed to work for me! I like it but after it's gone I'll look for a cheaper alternative. Any ideas from you guys? 

Some Kinda Gorgeous - I think this is okay on me if I use a primer, and avoid the sponge that comes with it. I use a foundation brush and it looks way better than before, when I had no idea how beneficial good brushes are! 

Same with the 10 (the boxed highlighter/bronzer combo). It looked awful when I first tried it. But a MUA at a Benefit counter showed me how to apply it with a fantail brush and it looked great! I liked it a lot after that. Now I also use the blunt brush that comes with the box but also blend more than when I first tried it. 

Dallas - I love this color. Very pretty, but way too expensive! I have no idea when I'll run out - there is quite a lot of product, it seems. I do like it a lot but I don't think I'd buy it again just because of how pricey those boxed powders are. Oh, and this one has shimmer - I think I forgot just how shimmery it could get one day and I freaked out because I thought I'd look weird going into work like that... Hmm, then again, maybe I WOULD buy this again - since I'm so wary of using shimmery products, by the time this box is done, and I get another one... man, that would all last me a REALLY long time! 

Honey Snap Out of It - Gahhhhhhhh! I was given a small sample of the stuff by a Benefit counter girl and I LOVED IT so much. I really really really want it. But it's so pricey for what it is! I am sure I want to get it, but... it just hasn't happened yet because $28 for a scrub is over the top, I think. Either way... I think I'll get it eventually. It's just so good, it works well and it smells amazing. 

So, for me, that honey scrub and the boxed powders kind of even out - they're good for me, and they work, but not SO good that the price is justified.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 24, 2009)

Same! I've had at least 3 samples of the Honey scrub given to me over the years and despite absolutely loving it, I can never justify the price! Such a shame.

xoxo


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

The honey scrub is nice, it irritated my friend and so she gave me it, I got through it so fast and would never buy it again.  Molton Brown's shower gel was cheaper and it lasted a LOT longer.

I will rebuy Dr Feelgood though as it stops me from looking sweaty ALL day and a little goes a long way.  I might forsake my Rimmel powder for it.  I used some of their glosses recently and they were nothing great.


----------



## madnicole (Aug 29, 2009)

I think generally Benefit products are very cutely packaged, exceptionally well marketed however mostly very mediocre in quality. 
HATE: 
Dr Feelgood - I was told to either use it under my foundation as a primer (it made my foundation sit badly and ball off) or pat it on top of my foundation - I liked that idea but it rubbed my foundation off and made it patchy & smeary. I have dry skin, so maybe it's ok for someone with oily skin?
Bo-ing - accentuated every line! ugh...

MEH: 
Georgia - does go quite orange on my nc20 skin, either that, or you can't see it on at all...
Dandelion - ditto but in pink flavour...
Powderflage - still not sure about this....I was hoping for HG product, it is designed to set concealer under the eye area, and whilst it does the job and looks great initially, I don't think it has much staying power...and under my eye area ain't looking so great 6 hours later...
Benetint - dries to fast on the cheeks so you are left with smudgy bits, which if you keep rubbing or trying to blend will take off any other makeup you have on...

LOVE:
Creaseless Powder Cream Shadow - I have skinny jeans (pewter, browny, beige, silver  - sort of like MAC smoke & diamonds). Love it as a base or liner. Gives a bit more 'play' time that Stila Smudge pots, and this colour is so unique there is nothing like it in a paint pot....
Erase Paste  - although I was pretty dubious that the colour would be ok (there are as usual only 3 colours to choose from, and 'fair' is very pink), it actually seems to change colour on the skin, and the texture is perfect for anyone with dry skin under the eye area, although not suitable for oily skins.
High Beam - perfect mixed with foundation to luminize the skin

Hth's someone....


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a few things by Benefit but I have to say a lot of their stuff I find a bit too... neutral?

Some Kind Of Gorgeous - I get really dry skin and find most foundations hard to blend. I have tried this in the "normal" shade and the darker one and I have to say it's a good all-rounder for me. Am currently in the process of replacing it with MAC Fix Pro, but good for a dewy look. Sucks in a hot climate though as it promptly melts off my face.

You Rebel- I use this day to day but sometimes find that it makes my skin tone go a bit... weirdly coloured? (I'm an NC40)

Dr Feelgood - I just can't get this to work. Either I don't put enough on or it ends up coming out in citrussy clumps on my face. It doesn't even anything, it doesn't make my foundation look any better. Why did I bother?

Benetint - Used to use this everyday but I find that it makes my lips look odd in photos. Collection 2000 in Boots/Superdrug do a fantastic dupe though

California Kissing - I REALLY like this. The blue tint makes my teeth whiter and the mintyness isn't too overbearing. However I just could not justify spending that much on a lipgloss.

Foundation brush - It's not amazing, I'm not particularly experienced with brushes but it certainly works better than the sponge when applying SKOG, but I usually end up using my fingers (Sacrilege I know!)

Boin-ing - Meh... I can take it or leave it.

High Beam- Again, this can be quite good but if you don't blend it in enough it looks a bit strange, if you blend it in totally you have no effect. Also aggravated blackheads of my nose.

Weather Girl Pallette- Yawnnnnn!

Bad Gal Eyeliner - I have the fat one (I LOVE THIS) and the skinny one (Snaps really easily and doesn't go on amazingly well)

Bad Gal Lash in blue - This was bought for me. Not a huge fan of blue mascara, though with my dark eyelashes it did actually show up blue which was a surprise for me.

Bathinas body shimmer tin- Smells gorgeous... doesn't make any difference to my skin. Use it more as a perfume when going out than anything else and the body puff annoys the hell out of me. I get black fluffy bits on me if I try and use it.

She-Laq - Can't fault this. Just try not to knock it over!!!

Dandelion - Use this everyday. Has lasted an absolute age. Added bonus it's my dad's nickname for me so he always buys it for Xmas etc (thus I have about 3 locked away somewhere)

Eye powders- Utterly useless, they don't stick very well unless you put on a decent primer and put on another colour and they just seem to be enveloped by it.

High Brow pencil - Love this though I use it less for my eyebrows and more as a chunky white eyeliner for bits of my waterline. Nice and soft too which makes it easier to apply.

Rush Hour- LOVED this stuff but it ran out way too quickly and melted a bit (and living in the UK that is quite a feat!)

I like Benefit as a concept and some of their products are nice but it's not really my favourite brand anymore. A lot of their stuff I find really easy to apply but they sincerely lack a lot of colour pay off and would be more of a neutral day-to-day look than anything else for me. Considering I only really wear make up when I go out at night etc I find a lot of the stuff I've used a bit..redundant.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 9, 2009)

I just got Browzings in medium and it is absolutely fantastic! I have fairly dark hair and NC35-40 skin and medium is a good colour for me, so I dont think fairer skin/ fair haired ladies could use this product.

I have tried and hated Some kind of gorgeous.. Too greasy :S Especially for someone with oily t-zone like me. 

I want to try the creaseless cream shadows.. are they as good as MAC paint pots or better?


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Sep 9, 2009)

The only Benefit thing I own is One Hot Minute, and I've worn it a few times. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It makes me glow without sparkling, and doesn't add color, really.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, so the only Benefit item I own is their Browsing in Dark. I recently got one of their creaseless cream eyeshadows in Strut and like it a lot. It's kinda like a MAC paint pot, but in a dark shimmering gray. 

Anyone else has tried these?_

 
I got a couple of these in a kit. I really do like them! I was in a hurry this weekend and used it alone with mac shroom and loved the way it looked. I love the way it dried... I would get more in a second!


----------



## madnicole (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I got a couple of these in a kit. I really do like them! I was in a hurry this weekend and used it alone with mac shroom and loved the way it looked. I love the way it dried... I would get more in a second!_

 
Yes! I got skinny jeans creaseless cream shadow and love love love it. a perfect pewter/taupe/bronzy/silver (bizarre colour - a little like smoke & diamonds, can be warm or cool) and it rocks!


----------



## madnicole (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I want one hot minute....


----------



## User38 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a Bunny Hop creaseless ES -- it works really well under pink toned, lavendar and light purple ES.


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 15, 2009)

Benefit has just come out with a Badgal brown mascara! I'm strangely excited for this. But I probably shouldn't buy it because I just went through a crazed mascara phase (I guess I still am in the phase, which is why I want this brown one!) and I have a lot of mascaras I still need to use up. 

Probably my next Benefit purchase is going to be a creaseless cream shadow, those look really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a MAC Painterly paint pot that I quite like, maybe the Benefit cream shadow can be for when I want more color in the cream base?


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 

Posietint - a pinky version of benetint and IMO much prettier and usable. Great on cheeks and lips, its a stain so you have to blend fast on the cheeks or you'll just get a blob of colour where you applied it.

DrFeelgood Lip treatment - you get two tubes one with an exfloliator and one with a balm, its good but expensive.

Cupids Bow-A double ended lip pencils. the highlighter for outside your lips and a pinky toned to use as a regular liner. You get a brush and blender too. Its nice and you get good results, but again its expensive. 

Valley of the star mini iridesense kit - I love this! it contains moonbeam, highbeam, on the a list lipgloss(all mini versions) and then a white e/s and a bronze e/s both shimmery. I mainly love this cos it was only €10 from strawberrynet. I think its discontinued. I am thinking about getting "on the a list" gloss in full size.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have BeneFit "Hoola", which looks really natural on my complexion as it is not shimmery,it gives you nice that just got back from holiday look!I would recommend this for any complexion ,mine is combination skin and i have yellow undertones and slightely olive skin!
I also use "Browzings in medium,looks fab on my eyebrows and lasts for ages!
Dr.Feelgood,skin matifier is good to camuflage large pores.
"Dandelion" is a cute baby pink powder that i tend to use more in Autumn and Winter, it gives my complexion that healthy outdoor look (prefer Hoola for Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
"Georgia" although it smells gorgeously of peaches,did not do a lot for my complexion .I think it is possibly suited more for very pale complexions.
"Boing" no 2 which i use is very good for hiding minor imperfections and dark shadows under your eyes.

I tried today at my beauty store the new "One HOT Minute" ,the makeup girl applied it all over my face and it did look good,although i did not purchase as  i always try powders before i buy in natural light..so walked home before making decision that i will buy the above next week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I abs love the Pencil eyeliner with the smudgers and have few of the shades "Stainless"  smoky deep grey is my fav followed by "Onyx"matte black,"Sable" is a deep brown chocolate ,which looks good with brown and green eyes,as it brings out the golden flecks in them!I will be doing a sale of some of the new and unused  BeneFit eyepencils


----------



## Skura (Sep 29, 2009)

You all talking about creaseless cream shadow only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think about regular eyeshadows? 

I'm totally in Where There's Smoke (a Smoke&Diamonds dupe) and now I'm thinking should I buy Benefit Where There's Smoke or Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## MzFit (Dec 29, 2009)

I love CORAlista, Thrrob, Sugar Bomb and Hoola. I have used some kind-a gorgeous a lot in past it is super creamy and a nice lighter coverage great for on the go touch ups. In the summer I really like talk to the tan mixed in with MAC select tint. There crealess cream shadow liners are very nice my favorite is skinny jeans. I have there FYeye I like it but not in pot form wish it was in a tube like a MAC paint or similar. Most of there products I have tried I have liked except lemon aid way to thick hard to spread IMO


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Dec 29, 2009)

I like FY eye, I don't understand why they've discontinued it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still use it on customers before applying any eyeshadow though because I like how it smoothes the eye area.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 4 of the creaseless eyeshadows and i want more! I have Skinny Jeans (the MAC S&D dupe.....love this!), Strut, R.S.V.P. and Tattle Tale. I hope they release some new colours soon!


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Dec 30, 2009)

Benefit doesn't have the colour range that MAC does but there are a few items that I love - Eye Bright, High Brow, Brow Zings and Benefit 10 powder - all HGs for me. I've been faffing around with different coloured eyeshadows as highlighters then realised that I've had High Brow all along and it looks much better.

I also really like Hoola, Get Even and Coralista - I think it's quite similiar to Nars Orgasm and I actually prefer it.


----------



## MzFit (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionLovingTiger* 

 
_Benefit doesn't have the colour range that MAC does but there are a few items that I love - Eye Bright, High Brow, Brow Zings and Benefit 10 powder - all HGs for me. I've been faffing around with different coloured eyeshadows as highlighters then realised that I've had High Brow all along and it looks much better.

I also really like Hoola, Get Even and Coralista - I think it's quite similiar to Nars Orgasm and I actually prefer it._

 
I agree I find Coralista to be a less shimmery version of orgasm I love it.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 2, 2010)

Overall, I think Benefit is an okay brand.  Some things are amazing, while other things are pretty bad.  I'll do a quick review on stuff that I have.

Hoola - Hoola is a great bronzer!  It's matte and it's great for contouring as well.

Dandelion - This may be because I've got a medium skin tone, but I couldn't really get this to show up on me.  It's probably a great blush for people with fair skin (pinkiecharm from youtube loves this blush), but it just doesn't work for me.  I just use it to blend out blush if I've applied too much, or just to go over cream blush to set it.

Some Kind-A Gorgeous - This wasn't too bad for me.  A good way to apply it is with a damp sponge.  That way you don't get too much of it.

Get Even - This pressed powder is basically a mattying powder.  It works fine, but I just love the way the compact looks.

Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner - I have two.  One in Get Figgy and one in Tattle Tale.  They are great cream shadows for bases, and they really don't crease at all.  They remind me a lot of MAC Paint Pots.

Benetint - While I really liked this buildable stain on my cheek, it didn't do so great on my lips.  It settled into my fine lines, and by midday it looked like my lips were cracked and bleeding.  Which, let me tell you, is not an attractive look.  Another thing is that when you use the brush to apply it to your lips, it tickles, and the colour payoff on the lips isn't wonderful.

Posietint - I found that this was so much better than Benetint.  It's thicker, more gel-like, so it's nicer to apply onto the cheeks.  And it gives a nice baby pink glow.  It's really pretty.

California Kissin' - This was expensive for blue lipgloss.  While it smelled really nice (like peppermint), I didn't think it did anything for my smile.  I think I've used this like ..maybe once.

Gabbi Bag - I really like this bag for carrying some stuff when I go to a sleepover or I'm doing a friend's makeup really quick and easy.  There are brush holders, and it's really roomy for other items as well.

Discontinued items:
Mr. Frosty - Oh Mr. Frosty, how I hated you.  It was so waxy and just a pain in the butt to sharpen and use.

F.Y.Eye - Didn't really like this one either.  It didn't do anything for my lids.

Powder Eye Shadow - I only bought one colour (Blushing Bride), and it's a baby pink.  The shadow was really chalky and difficult to work with.

Her Glossiness - I had one of these in Who Are You Wearing?, and while it was a really pretty colour, it smelled really bad.  And I just did not like using it.

Smoooch - This is kind of like lip conditioner.  I really liked it because it made my lips really smooth, but really, it was expensive for lip balm.

Sheer Cream Blush - This stuff came in a really small tube.  The good thing about it is that you didn't need a lot for colour.

I'm pretty sure that's all I have.  I'll update if I find that I have something else.


----------



## Door (Jan 2, 2010)

I have only few products from Benefit. Only Benetint has done what I expected. The rest have been misses (Dr Feelgood complexion palm (what's the purpose of this product - I can't make it work), Lemon Aid eyelid primer (creases like nothing else), Ooh la Lift (I need heavier coverage under my eyes), Powderflage (same as Ooh la Lift), High Beam (makes me look like sweaty pig if used alone or on top of foundation))

Because of the poor hit / miss ratio, I think I won't buy anything else from Benefit. Not even the much loved face powders / blushes.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 10, 2010)

I have their Erase Paste and swear by it. For some reason, it works perfectly on both me and my mom for covering up dark circles. I know their are others that work too, but I haven't found one that works as well.

I also own the powder boxes, I have Georgia (I will buy anything that smells remotely of peaches) and Thrrrob. Both are nice but not outstanding.

I have Posietint, Benetint, and High beam. I like all three of them, but doubt I'll ever run out of them. I should use them more.

I have two creaseless eyeshadows, they don't crease and they're great for neutral looks (which I don't do often).

I do like the badgal mascara in plum and blue, but only because I couldn't find those colors when I bought the mascara. And the brush is plush.

I've used their primer and find Lorac's to work much better on me. It is a good primer but not the best.

I have a few other things, but as I can't remember them...they're only mediocre.


----------



## MzFit (Jan 10, 2010)

For the coloured bad gal lash how much can you tell that it is blue or purple?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone knows is there any indications on the Benefit boxed blushes how old or when they were made, a number or something? Would really like to know! Thanks!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, has anyone tried the new  BeneFit Legally Bronze kit? It seems like a really good value since you get 4 full sized products (Hoola, High Beam, Gilded pencil, and Bad Gal Brown mascara) for $35...TIA


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 17, 2010)

I really want to get Coralista now! I swatched it a few times at Sephora and its so smooth that it almost feels creamy. I also want to get a few of the eyeshadows especially Where There's Smoke. I just got 3 more creaseless eyeshadows off ebay the other day so i hope i will find them in my mailbox today. I got : R.S.V.P., Flatter Me, and Gossip which i haven't seen in person since it was dc'd awhile ago. Ohh and my friend gave me her barely used Get Figgy! Love these eyeshadows! And i'm still waiting for new colours!!!!

Does anybody have any of their lipglosses? I want Freshly Squeezed and Friends in High Places.


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 23, 2010)

I stopped by Ulta during my lunch hour, and I caved in and bought Coralista. I originally went to pick up some Too FAced Snow Bunny Bronzer as a birthday gift for my coworker, and I remembered swatching Coralista and loving it the last time I was there. 

I rarely go to Ulta, butttt today was my lucky day. I got a Gift W/ Purchase from Benefit...a sample size of Badgal Mascara. I've always wanted to try it, and this is a risk-free way to try it. So...for anyone considering Coralista (LOVE IT) or anything else from Benefit, go while the promotion is going on.....!!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blusherie* 

 
_Hey, has anyone tried the new  BeneFit Legally Bronze kit? It seems like a really good value since you get 4 full sized products (Hoola, High Beam, Gilded pencil, and Bad Gal Brown mascara) for $35...TIA_

 

Yeah I bought this it is such a great value. Get one if they are still available for sure!!! Full size everything, high beam alone is 24 buck anyways. The only con is the mascara is brown and I would prefer black. Definitely a good purchase


----------



## blusherie (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Yeah I bought this it is such a great value. Get one if they are still available for sure!!! Full size everything, high beam alone is 24 buck anyways. The only con is the mascara is brown and I would prefer black. Definitely a good purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I actually did end up ordering it online because the store close to me was sold out. I do wish the mascara was black too, since my hair is so dark but I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## effrtlesslychic (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Seems like no one ever talks about Benefit on here and on MUA, the general consensus seems to be that Benefit is all fancy packaging and not high quality stuff.

I own a couple of their products and I absolutely adore them. Right now, I'm lemming the Dr. Feelgood, High/Moon Beam, Weather Girl palette, and Realness of Concealness palette. Anyone have any opinions or rants/raves about those?

And more importantly.. what are your favourites from Benefit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't waste your money on dr. feelgood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the texture is super smooth but it does NOTHING. the creaseless cream shadows/liners are amazing!


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 26, 2010)

I just recently got BadGal in plum. I'm in LOVE! I never thought I would try a high end mascara because they dont' usually get good reviews but that plum color is so subtle and makes my green eyes pop. I adore the huge brush, it gets every lash and separates so well. I have longer lashes already though so what I really need is volume and separating and badgal delivers!

I tried she'laq, couldn't figure it out to save my life. 
I hated benetint. It was too red for me. 

I want to try the powderflage.sp??


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried the benetint yesterday. Loved the delicate glow effect on my cheeks but it did nothing as a lip stain. I also loved the smell of roses, but I'm partial to that!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new primer? I find a lot of Benefit's products are gimicky and don't really hold up to much less expensive brands in terms of quality, and I've tried a LOT of their products. That's why I'm loathe to spring for the new primer to test it at 30 bucks (CAD)

Oddly enough, I LOVE Dr Feelgood balm. I've tried lemon aid (creases like a mother fugger) playstix foundation (creamy, ok, ) the get even powder (meh) and the newest square powder which shattered in my purse after a couple of weeks so no love. I do like their lara etc eyeshadows but at 22 bucks a pop they aren't worth the price

Because I've been burned so much by them and they're so expensive I can't really reccomend anything they make


----------



## marquise (Mar 28, 2010)

I just ordered my first creaseless cream eyeshadow (skinny jeans). Can't wait to try it. 

I also like High Beam (though I hate the packaging), Lemon Aid, Maybe Baby and Boing. Although their powders are good, I don't like the packaging as the cardboard gets ruined in my handbag. 

I use to love Hollywood Glo but they discontinued it. I also really love their little kits but they always come with concealer that it too dark for my skin.


----------



## madnicole (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, so recently got 'stay don't stray' their new primer for undereye and lids. It's skin coloured and quite opaque (which is good) however once dry, is quite hard to blend over. Perhaps it's my very dry eye area, however I was very disappointed in it. Maybe it's better for an oilier skin, however I will stick to Mac paint pots or Nars new lid primer (love)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

i have just got the eye bright stick because it came free with a uk magazine. i don't love it i have to say. it's a bit too pink for me. however i have been using it onmy waterline and that looks ok. although if it is waterline safe i have no idea!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

any thoughts on erase paste? it's hands down the best concealer i've ever had


----------



## spunky (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CommeDesGarçons* 

 
_any thoughts on erase paste? it's hands down the best concealer i've ever had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! i swear by it!

coincidentally, i have an interview/trial with benefit on thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

fingers crossed


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have just got the eye bright stick because it came free with a uk magazine. i don't love it i have to say. it's a bit too pink for me. however i have been using it onmy waterline and that looks ok. although if it is waterline safe i have no idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh I got Eye Bright with Glamour magazine too, I picked up the Bad Gal liner also. I'm not too impressed with the Bad Gal liner, it's not that pigmented and comes out more of a grey colour, definitely needs layering to achieve black but I think I'll get some use out of it as a base. As for Eye Bright I adore it on the waterline - I used to religiously line my waterline with black liner, but using a light liner has really opened up my eyes, I only wish it wasn't pink toned as I like to cancel out any red tones around the eye area, kind of defeats the point a little but the fact that it's pink toned isn't noticeable once I apply it really. It lasts very well though, so it's a thumbs up from me


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 21, 2010)

I've used the following:

Some Kind-a Gorgeous: Crap. One shade definitely does not match all. From what I've heard, it doesn't even match the majority of skin tones. It applies weird and feels almost slimey. Not a fan.

Posietint: Pretty, nice as a lip stain, but hard to blend quickly for the cheeks.

BADgal Lash waterproof: My favorite mascara ever, the only thing I truly love from Benefit. 

High Beam: Nice as a highlight, but can be too shiney sometimes. 

"That Gal" brightening primer: It doesn't so much brighten as it does make your face shiney.

The packaging is cutesy, but the products are overhyped and not worth the dough.


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried Confessions of a Concealaholic? What do you think?


----------



## pinguina (Aug 24, 2010)

I think some of the products aren't that good, however I do love some of them! Lol It's a bit hit-or-miss tbh.

I have a question though.. Which sharpener do you guys use for your big Benefit pencils? I have the MAC dual ended sharpener, and Eye Bright is to big for it, and also not really the right shape to fit.

I thought maybe Benefit would make a sharpener, but I went to Sephora today and I guess not. I would really appreciate some reccommendations!

Thanks!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently fell in love with their Full-Finish and Silky-Finish lipsticks. I bought 4 of them last week. Do Tell and La La Land are my favourites. They're creamy, very pigmented, long lasting and don't dry my lips up.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 25, 2010)

I really want the velvet eyeshadows!


----------



## Dekadencija (Dec 8, 2010)

I purchased get even today, I really hope it will work for me... Since it was a splurge and all... I was disappointed to find it didn't have good reviews on MUA when I checked it (first thing when I got home  But, there are some stuff I adore but aren't very popular on MUA. Anyway, I'm super pale (NW15 too dark for me!) and get even has #1 that's super pale, so at least they got the shade right


----------



## MzFit (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG I just saw in cosmo the new blush coming out Bella Bamba like a watermelon pink colour like like the same kind sheen as coralistal coming spring 2011 I want!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 10, 2010)

Things i LOVE
  	Highbeam/Moonbeam. Lovely highlights, but the packaging stinks. 
  	Erase paste. Great brightening conealer for under the eyes. The Pinky tone cancels out the blue of a dark circle nicely without having to layer it on.
  	Powderflauge. BEST EVER. This stuff sets concealers better than anything i have ever tried. Brightens too!!
  	Dandilion blush is a gorgeous light soft pink. Works well with every look.
  	Hoola is a great taupy brown for contouring. 
  	Definer Liner fantastic reverse lip liner.


  	What i didnt like:
  	Mr Frosty: doesnt work on my waterline at all
  	Stay dont stray: shadow will not stick to this!!!
  	Bad Gal: awful dry formula. Feels like nothing is going on my lashes. 
  	All powder foundations: Look too powdery. Dont do anything special. They are 100% hype.


----------



## Dekadencija (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm really starting to like my 'get even' powder!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Just came back from a trip to Sephora to get some Christmas presents and of course walked away with a few unnecessary things for myself too. :S

  	Picked up the Erase Paste in Fair and Ultra Lip Shines in Spiked Punch. Really love the lip gloss so far!


----------



## megan92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought Coralista on a whim a few months ago.  I also have a lip gloss and that's it from Benefit.  Sad to hear some of their other products aren't that great.  :/
  	I'm interested in a couple of their lipstick shades (Lady's Choice and Jing-a-ling).  The new Bella Bamba powder looks cute too.  Watermelon pink with gold shimmer...doesn't sound extremely unique but that's fine with me because I don't like to wear unusual shades on my cheeks anyway haha.  I'll have to swatch it in real life but if it seems good, then I can justify the price because you get a lot of product and I don't have many blushes.  Plus the box looks cute!!  I'm glad they're changing to flip top boxes with mirrors inside.  -sigh-  I've been shopping too much in general lately but I'll def keep my eye on this.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 13, 2010)

I absolutely love the cream eyeshadows. I only own skinny jeans. I have oil slick eyelids, so I use UDPP underneath and it lasts a long time! It lets you later it on with true color . I've tried it w/o a primer, it lasts but not as long. It is doable though. I kinda want to get more but I think skinny jeans is a versatile color already.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

I found fairly good swatches of Bella Bamba here: http://home.kimiss.com/article/576554-88783.html

  	I don't know how to read Chinese, but Google Translate says that Bella Bamba is the swatch on the left side of her hand. It's very pretty and fairly plummy from what I can tell! I'm excited to pick this one up, but it'll have to wait till after all the late-January spring collections drop.


----------



## pond23 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have and love: Powderazzi, Sugarbomb, Hoola, Coralista and High Beam. In the past I have used Mr. Frosty, Benetint, Sugar Cookie lipstick, Get Even, and Dr. Feelgood. I am definitely going to get Bella Bamba! It is right up my alley.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

I love moonbeam, coralista & hello flawless!  I had a IT girl which i finished up!

  	I like the way some kind of gorgeous works but I hate the smell 

  	I just ordered Bella Bamba for myself & for my youtube giveaway! yays can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 17, 2010)

i used to hate benefit because i thought they were all tack, gimmick, and hype with no quality (actually i still feel that way about a lot of their stuff) but the creaseless cream shadows are amazing products...no other brand has this product exactly, in the formulation that they do it in. one one in Get Figgy is pretty much exactly Satin Taupe except I think it's got a more golden undertone and thus it gives your lids an extra dimension....I have 7 of these now and plan on getting more in the future..


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried their creaseless cream eye shadows? I heard these are better than mac paint pots but I would like reviews before I sell my paint pots lol


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

^ I absolutely ADORE mine!  I have three: Tattle Tale, Get Figgy and Skinny Jeans.  I personally don't really use these shades for eyeliner, but they are FANTASTIC color bases for eyeshadows.  Since I do have oily lids however, UDPP goes on before anything else, including these cream shadows.  But anywho, shadows just stick to these and the colours just totally pop.


----------



## franken_stein (Dec 24, 2010)

I actually think I quite like their boxed powders. I really love Dallas (though in bright sunlight I'm always a little embarrassed by the shimmer on my cheeks -- I don't like too much glitter!). I've also got 10, but I don't use it much. Anyways, I kind of want another, and I'm not sure whether I want to get Sugarbomb or Coralista -- do you guys have a preference?


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 24, 2010)

I prefer Coralista myself! It smells wonderful and the color and shimmer are both really face-brightening and flattering. Sugarbomb is almost colorless on my skintone (NC25-ish) and I find that it makes a nice highlighter, but not a great blush.


----------



## MzFit (Jan 9, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> I prefer Coralista myself! It smells wonderful and the color and shimmer are both really face-brightening and flattering. Sugarbomb is almost colorless on my skintone (NC25-ish) and I find that it makes a nice highlighter, but not a great blush.


	I agree been thinking about swapping Sugarbomb I barely reach for it. I did pick up Bella Bamba today it is beautiful if you love Corlista you have to pick this up same effect except with pink. I was a little cheesed when I noticed it is 4 grams less then the other boxs but cost the same.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 14, 2011)

I use the Concealaholics set every day - Erase Paste is perfect for under my eyes, and Boi-ing does the rest!  I barely touch the other products (sometimes I'll use Lemon-aid or Eye Bright), but it has lasted me ages so that's good enough for me!  I used to love this set when I was commuting - I would do my makeup on the train!

  	I also really love the texture of the Silky Finish lipsticks - Good-to-Go is a favourite of mine 

  	Bella Bamba has caught my eye, but I don't need it right now so I'm going to wait...

  	I also really love the Dr. Feelgood Lipscription set, particularly the balm


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Take a walk on the wild side with Prrrowl - the latest specktra blog post where i review the prrrowl mascara and gloss


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Sep 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 



		Did anyone else try They're Real! Mascara? THAT is one amazing mascaras! Wow!

		I have some before and after shots here: http://pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/09/11/superdramatisk-mascara-benefit-theyre-real-mascara/

		I have very sparse lashes but this stuff makes them look dramatic..



 	Yes!!! I can't say enough about They're Real! I'm in love, I will not use another mascara again!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the creaseless cream shadows!! so amazing!
  	They never ever crease.


----------



## GreigeClarity (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of They're Real Mascara, Erase Paste, the three tints (Posey, Cha Cha and Benetint) and I really like the Bella Bamba boxed powder.  

  	Has anyone used Stay Don't Stray? I need to pick up a new eye primer and would like to try this one.


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2011)

I seem to have mixed luck with Benefit. I love their boxed powders, particularly Bella Bamba (and the now discontinued Georgia Peach) and Bad Gal mascara was my HG for years. I've been using They're Real for a month or so now, which is also very good, but doesn't excite me as much as Bad Gal did.

  	I have the creaseless cream in Skinny Jeans, which works better than most cream shadows, but does still irritate the corners of my eyes a little. The full-finish lipsticks are nice, although the first one I got felt a bit gritty at first.

  	High Beam and Dr. Feelgood both felt really nice, but made my skin break out.

  	I tried some of their skin care products and found that the scent was too strong and perfume-y (more so than Guerlain, who are beyond my thresehold).

  	I like the image of the brand and I wish I could be more confident buying their products, but it seems like a dicey proposition with me.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone tried the Benefit blush called Hervana?  It looks like it could be a similar face product to Perfect Topping MSF?

  	Ssimilar colors anyway and I hear that Benefit powders are pretty sweet:

  	http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/hervana


  	Just curious...


----------



## sherm (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my friends got Hervana and it looks amazing on her. (NC15-20) I haven't seen Perfect Topping for myself to compare but from Googling it looks more peachy/golden than Hervana, which gave her a pinker flush.

  	I really like the boxed powders, I have Bella Bamba and I want Hervana and Sugarbomb!


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Anyone tried the Benefit blush called Hervana?  It looks like it could be a similar face product to Perfect Topping MSF?
> 
> Ssimilar colors anyway and I hear that Benefit powders are pretty sweet:
> 
> ...


	It's a little more pink than Perfect Topping, which I find more like a pink-mauve-beige kind of shade. PT is pretty much a highlighter only (even on my skin). Hervana is a slightly warm light pink. Christine at Temptalia compared it to Oh So Fair from the Venomous Villains collection. I think it's a touch warmer and deeper, but not much- they're pretty close.

  	I love Benefit's blushes, although some of the favourites- Sugarbomb and Coralista- are too warm on me, so they look a bit orange. Bella Bamba is simply gorgeous, as is Dandelion (although anyone darker than me complains it doesn't show up).


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently read on a blog about the new liquid foundation that they are releasing in the spring called "Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow".

  	Has anyone else heard about it yet? Is anyone else as excited as I am to try it when it releases?!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I read about that recently, too. Not that excited, tbh. The lightest one doesn't look like it'll be light enough for us porcelain beauties.


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 16, 2012)

PeppermintMocha said:


> I recently read on a blog about the new liquid foundation that they are releasing in the spring called "Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow".
> 
> Has anyone else heard about it yet? Is anyone else as excited as I am to try it when it releases?!



 	Ohh very interesting, and it's oil free! I think the shade "petal" might suit me... Can't wait to try it!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 17, 2012)

katred said:


> It's a little more pink than Perfect Topping, which I find more like a pink-mauve-beige kind of shade. PT is pretty much a highlighter only (even on my skin). *Hervana is a slightly warm light pink. Christine at Temptalia compared it to Oh So Fair* from the Venomous Villains collection. I think it's a touch warmer and deeper, but not much- they're pretty close.
> I love Benefit's blushes, although some of the favourites- Sugarbomb and Coralista- are too warm on me, so they look a bit orange. Bella Bamba is simply gorgeous, as is Dandelion (although anyone darker than me complains it doesn't show up).


	This is making me want Hervana...


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 17, 2012)

benefit, is also hit and miss for me.

  	I don't like any of their mascaras. When i use Bad Gal, i have to put on way too much for it to be even visible. They're real gave better results, but smudged so badly. 

  	Their shadows are too soft, and i cant blend with them. The creams are good quality, but i cant be bothered to use cream shadows. 
  	I like the cheek stains to use under powder blushes. On their own, i have to layer them too much, and i wear powder foundation most days, so its an ordeal. 
  	I do love their liquid highlighters, but again, on powder foundation, too much hassle.
  	I love what's up highlighter in a stick. The texture and color are gorgeous. 
  	Their blush in a box products are hit and miss. I loved Dandelion, which was oh so natural on me. I seem to be allergic to bella bomba. Love hoola matte bronzer for contouring. And i do quite like hervana. 

  	I'm not crazy about any of their face powder products. I dont find them bad, but not worth the price. And they are all so yellow.

  	I do, however love the concealers, but they need a better color selection. 

  	The skincare is a big plus for me, even though im allergic to the facewash. It is a bit fragrant, but it's all natural scents in there btw. I love the face cream  and the eye cream a lot!


----------



## AnaRitaD (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello hello!

  	My first post here =D I want to show you a beautiful blush from Benefit: Hervana. It's gorgeous! And it lasts all day on my skin. It's not very pigmented, but using a dense brush I'm happy with a single application.



​ 

​ 

​ 

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.  Thank You!


----------



## xasperadastra (Feb 6, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Anyone tried the Benefit blush called Hervana?  It looks like it could be a similar face product to Perfect Topping MSF?
> 
> Ssimilar colors anyway and I hear that Benefit powders are pretty sweet:
> 
> ...


	a Benefit Mua used Hervana on me.. it's a cute blush, similar to Oh so fair but it's more glowy!!


----------



## FiveTo1984 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm super excited to pick up their liquid foundation when it comes out. It doesn't looks like theyll have a wide variety of shades though


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, there's only nine shades. Not cool, in my book.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new foundation yet?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought it might do some good to revive this thread.

  How many of the Specktra ladies have purchased a Benefit calendar? I have one and I can't wait! I haven't looked at the complete list yet, so it will still be a bit of a surprise! 

  Second question:

What are your favourite benefit products?

  I love my Dandelion set, and my new under-eye concealer.

  In unpacking a moving box I found three of the lip glosses, and was very happy to finally find them again. Are there any discontinued products that you are missing?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2013)

My favorite Benefit  products are the Cha Cha Tint,  the Watt's Up Highlighter, and the They're Real! Mascara. I wear them daily and they are amongst my favorite makeup products period. I really want to try  their new tint that was released in the US today called Lollitint.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 21, 2013)

I heard about that!  for some reason I just assumed that British customers saw new products first.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I heard about that!  for some reason I just assumed that British customers saw new products first.


  I too was under that impression as it seemed that many of the blogs who were posting about the product (press release photos, reviews, etc.) seemed to come out of the UK first. However, I'm unsure if it has been released there yet.

  I'm also interested in this product as well, which I believe is slated to be released next year, however, I'm unsure of it's US release date. I use Urban Decay's Deslick Mattifying Powder to control shine, which works well, but I would love to try The POREfessional Agent Zero Shine.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Interesting! I wonder how that will differ from Dr. Feelgood.


----------



## BriarRose (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a sort of odd question.

Do the Benefit lipsticks (the regular ones) have any kind of scent or taste at all? And that aside, are they any good in terms of not drying out the lips, color showing up, etc.?

  Anyone who knows and has the time to answer, I thank you in advance. I have a lot of scent sensitivities so I have to be careful of what exactly I buy. I can handle MAC's vanilla scent (and obviously unscented things), but that's about it in terms of lip products.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

Benefit Advent Calendar time!!!




And today we have: (should appear under a spoiler link if I did this right)










  Edit: ps- sorry I haven't tried their lipsticks yet!


----------



## Laylay (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried the fine one one stick? Thinking of getting it!


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

I just bought Hervana! Oh my gosh it's so perfect and looks so gorg on my NC 15-20 skin. Why did I wait so long before purchasing it?


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I thought it might do some good to revive this thread.  How many of the Specktra ladies have purchased a Benefit calendar? I have one and I can't wait! I haven't looked at the complete list yet, so it will still be a bit of a surprise!   Second question:   What are your favourite benefit products?  I love my Dandelion set, and my new under-eye concealer.  In unpacking a moving box I found three of the lip glosses, and was very happy to finally find them again. Are there any discontinued products that you are missing?


  I Have all blushes ( Bella Bamba is discontinued here ) my fav are Hervana, Bella Bamba, Dallas, Dandelion, but I love the other ones including the new cream one called Majorette.  I love Bad Gal and they' re Real, the highlighters and the liquid blushes ( I Have them All my fav is Posie Tint )  I do not like their lip products though ( no must haves in their lip products )


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gimmicky packaging aside there never seems to be much I want to buy from them. I tried badgal mascara yrs ago and thought it stunk even though so many raved about it. The one product I do like is their high beam liquid highlighter and I use it daily. Not too shimmery. Perfect!


----------



## 5tyles (Jun 11, 2015)

I have tried many Benefit products before but lately I haven't tried any of their new releases! My all time favorite product from them would probably be their Hervana blush. It's my favorite for everday!


----------

